#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Ретриты, лекции, семинары >  > > >  >  >  Продолжение учений с геше Нгавангом Тукдже

## Евгений Б.

Дорогие друзья,

Сообщаем о продолжении учений с геше Нгавангом Тукдже по пятницам.
Тема ближайших учений 1 октября 2010 г.:
Гуру-йога ламы Цонкапы "Сотни божеств Тушиты" (Ганден Лхагьема). 



Геше Нгаванг Тукдже закончил курс классического монашеского образования и обладает обширными знаниями в области буддийской философии. Он родился в южной Индии в 1972 году. В возрасте 11 лет поступил в монастырь Сера Дже традиции гелуг. Закончив обучение в монастырской школе, в возрасте 18 лет он приступил к изучению пяти основных предметов буддийской философии, составляющих курс монашеского образования:

― праджняпарамиты, учения о парамите распознавания;
― мадхьямаки, учения о срединном пути;
― праманы, учения о достоверном познании;
― винайи, учения о дисциплине;
― и абхидхармы, "особых разделов знания".

В 2007 году после многих лет напряжённого обучения Нгаванг Тукдже получил учёную степень геше (доктора буддийских наук).

Формат занятий включает как учения, так и свободную дискуссию по теме  занятия, направленную на то, чтобы помочь слушателям  понять, как применять учения буддизма и чем они могут улучшить нашу повседневную жизнь и достичь духовных целей -- освобождения и просветления.

Учения будут проходить с 19:30 до 21:00 в помещении буддийского
зала Центра "Открытый Мир" (м. Тульская, ул. Павловская д. 18).

Учения даются на английском языке, с переводом на русский.
Лекции организованы совместно с Центром тибетской культуры и информации в Москве и будут проходить в течение всего 2010 года.

Вход свободный, подношения приветствуются.
Приходите, будем рады встретиться с Вами!

Дополнительная информация по телефонам:
8 916 663 2078 (Галина)
8 903 545 5096 (Сергей)

----------

Janna (27.09.2010), Kozlov Kirill (29.09.2010), Pema Sonam (28.09.2010), Svarog (28.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.09.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (03.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (28.09.2010), лесник (03.10.2010)

----------


## Janna

Ура!!!!так ждала этой новости)))))

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Кстати всё читалось на русском языке.

----------


## Dondhup

К сожалению.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

У меня противоположное мнение, к тому же "так сказал Учитель".

----------

Kozlov Kirill (03.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (02.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Учителя разное говорят.
Например у геше-лхарамбы Чжамьян Кьенце было противоположное мнение.

В думаете что тибетцы были дурне нас когда фактически 400 лет переводили канон и создали язык Дхармы.
Или были дурными бурят, среди которых кстати были и геше-лахармбы и махасиддхи, что 300 лет читали по тибетски?
Много у Вас среди русских геше и Махасиддх?
К тому же не геше Тукдже составлял перевод молитв и более того он качество перевода оценить не сможет,

С одной стороны для начинающих читать по русски легче, с другой стороны тем кто практикует глубже на мой взгляд без тибетского не обойтись.
Вот объясните мне к примеру как Вы собираетесь медитировать на ХУМ в русском начертании, если Вы конечно в теме?

Вопрос и Артему как поставившему "Спасибо".

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (03.10.2010)

----------


## Враджа

Дурнее они точно не были, взяли и перевели. И сделали дхарму доступной для всех, а не только полиглотов.

----------


## Dondhup

А кто переводил?
Кроме того речь идет об адекватном переводе молитв, для этого необходимо быть одновременно талантилвым поэтом и реализованным практиком.
И сколько лет традиция существует среди русских?
кстати у Питерских ньингмапинцев в известных мне общинах - учеников Патрула Ринпоче и Рипа даже пока  вопрос не стоит о том чтобы практик по русски читать.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Вопрос и Артему как поставившему "Спасибо".


Андрей, я просто считаю что лучше читать по-русски до тех пор, пока не уяснишь для себя смысл и значение тех текстов, что читаешь. Затем уж, пожалуй, возможен переход и на тибетский, который, безусловно, обладает особым благословением в отличии от русского. Поэтому мнения у нас с тобой достаточно сходны. Я полагаю позиция твоя и Александра не противоречат, а лишь дополняют друг-друга.

Если говорить о качестве перевода, то непосредственно сборник "Тексты для ежедневных пракик", который содержит в себе собрание текстов "по версии" Гелуг,  переводили хоть и не лоцавы (по их собственному утверждению), но и не просто буддологи, а монахи-гелонги бурятского происхождения из Дрепунг Гоманга, один из которых, кстати, является весьма талантливым писателем, Членом Союза Писателей Москвы. За одну из своих книг, написанную для детей, - "Сказки про слоненка Ланченкара" весной 2007 года Тензин Чойзин был награжден медалью "Профессионал России", учрежденным журналом "Лучшие из Лучших" совместно с Советом Федерации РФ, Государственной Думой РФ, Московской городской Думой и правительством Москвы.

----------


## Dondhup

Артем, если ты внимательно почитаешь эту книгу, то обрати внимание - в разделе посвященном Содженгу  Жигжед пишет - читать нужно по тибетски.
Я знаком с обоими монахами - и переводчиком- Жигжедо и издателем - Аюшей  :Smilie: 
Более того Жигжед на этом форуме тоже присутствует иногда  :Smilie: 
По моему скромному опыту для того чтобы выучить наизусть небольшой текст например Прибежище нужно месяца 2 ежедневной практики.

----------


## Dondhup

Переводить безусловно нужно, но процесс это долгий.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> ...обрати внимание - в разделе посвященном Содженгу Жигжед пишет - читать нужно по тибетски


Да, ты прав, подобное указание содержится и в начале книги, и я в принципе согласен, что в идеале следует читать по-тибетски, но многие из нас далеки от идеала, Возможно, именно поэтому, учитель, которому я безоговорочно доверяю, считает более уместным и полезным, чтобы на данном этапе, я и другие практикующие читали на русском. Кроме того, насколько мне помнится, в ходе последних учений для паломников из Росии и стран СНГ, Его Святейшество Далай-лама придерживался подобной точки зрения.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> ...Его Святейшество Далай-лама придерживался подобной точки зрения


Учения Его Святейшества Далай-ламы для паломников из России и стран СНГ - 2009, День первый, сессия первая, 98 минута.

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

Спасибо Евгений за Перевод!

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

> А кто переводил?
> Кроме того речь идет об адекватном переводе молитв, для этого необходимо быть одновременно талантилвым поэтом и реализованным практиком.
> И сколько лет традиция существует среди русских?
> кстати у Питерских ньингмапинцев в известных мне общинах - учеников Патрула Ринпоче и Рипа даже пока  вопрос не стоит о том чтобы практик по русски читать.


Евгений Квалифицированный специалист! Уж поверьте!) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Pema Sonam (03.10.2010)

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

> К сожалению.


Мне кажется, нужно понимать что читаешь!

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

Запись последней лекции: Гуру-йога ламы Цонкапы "Сотни божеств Тушиты" (Ганден Лхагьема)
http://narod.ru/disk/25602169000/24...0%A6%D0%BE.html
Запись предыдущих лекций: http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/wo-tex/post120407878/

----------

Pema Sonam (03.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.10.2010), Же Ка (04.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Мне кажется, нужно понимать что читаешь!


Конечно, поэтому выучивается как тибетский текст так и подстрочный перевод.

----------

Pema Sonam (03.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Да, ты прав, подобное указание содержится и в начале книги, и я в принципе согласен, что в идеале следует читать по-тибетски, но многие из нас далеки от идеала, Возможно, именно поэтому, учитель, которому я безоговорочно доверяю, считает более уместным и полезным, чтобы на данном этапе, я и другие практикующие читали на русском. Кроме того, насколько мне помнится, в ходе последних учений для паломников из Росии и стран СНГ, Его Святейшество Далай-лама придерживался подобной точки зрения.


Вопрос опять же не в пользе читать на родном языке, которая несомненна а вот качество перевода, а фактически написание молитвы на русском - это вопрос серьезный.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Еше Лодой Ринпоче, разрешил читал краткую шестиразовую гуру-йогу на русском языке. Конечно же  подобный текст должен быть благословлен  самим ламой.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> http://narod.ru/disk/25602169000/24...0%A6%D0%BE.html


Яндекс пишет:


> Несуществующая страница
> Страница, которую вы читаете, не существует.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> Вот объясните мне к примеру как Вы собираетесь медитировать на ХУМ в русском начертании, если Вы конечно в теме?


Слоги необязательно переводить, вопрос не имеет отношения к чтению текстов на родном языке. К тому же Цонкапа часто упоминал визуализировать слоги в начертании шрифтом ланча, много ли практикующих его знают?




> Вопрос опять же не в пользе читать на родном языке, которая несомненна а вот качество перевода, а фактически написание молитвы на русском - это вопрос серьезный.


У тибетцев были и несколько разных переводов одной и той же тантры, и с ошибками и с подделками (об этом у Кэдруб Дже), качество оно само по себе из ниоткуда (как и всё) не рождается.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Кстати тут часто говорят о благословении, а правильно ли перевели с тибетского термина то, что переводят как "благословение"? ) это упускают из вида и потом на этом не знании строят последующие обоснования.

----------


## Dondhup

> Еше Лодой Ринпоче, разрешил читал краткую шестиразовую гуру-йогу на русском языке. Конечно же  подобный текст должен быть благословлен  самим ламой.


И садхану Одиночного Ямантаки тоже. 

Но вопрос все равно остается.
Если мы хотим чтобы традиция в полном объеме была в России на русском,
стоит подходить к этому вопросу чрезвычайно ответственно. У монголов весь Кангьюр и Тенгьюр если я не ошибаюсь переведен, но все равно учат и читают по тибетски.

Не говоря уже о том что один и то же тибетский текст в разных общинах читается по переводам разных людей. А если например Лама чопа взять - там вообще есть определенная мелодия.

----------


## Dondhup

"Слоги необязательно переводить, вопрос не имеет отношения к чтению текстов на родном языке. К тому же Цонкапа часто упоминал визуализировать слоги в начертании шрифтом ланча, много ли практикующих его знают?"

Сторонники перевода на русски и слоги предлагают по русскки визуализировать, причем известные в России люди. Лет 10 назад я наблюдал спор геше-лхармабы Чжамьян Кьенце с таким человеком и по поводу текстов и по поводу визуализации. Примерно году в 1997 я нарвался на неправильный перевод Лама чопа причем в важнейшем аспекте, а если каждый день читаешь неправильно то отпечаток в сознании будет сильный.

Если бы сохранилась традиция чтения на санскрите было бы легче, санкрит - язык богов и русским ближе.

"У тибетцев были и несколько разных переводов одной и той же тантры, и с ошибками и с подделками (об этом у Кэдруб Дже), качество оно само по себе из ниоткуда (как и всё) не рождается."

В том то и дело, сколько лет тибетцы переводили тексты ко времени Цонкапы и его учеников?

----------


## Dondhup

> Кстати тут часто говорят о благословении, а правильно ли перевели с тибетского термина то, что переводят как "благословение"? ) это упускают из вида и потом на этом не знании строят последующие обоснования.


Вот видите - встал вопрос перевода термина, тибетцы не зря фактически создали "язык Дхармы", но объяснение самого значении этого термина я слышал от гешела Чжамьян Кьенце.
Вы сомневаетесь что текст составленный реализованными практиками, по которому практиковало много поколений,   несет благословение?

----------


## Dondhup

> Яндекс пишет:


Артем, вам тогда уж по украински читать нужно  :Smilie:

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (03.10.2010)

----------


## Джыш

Dondhup, вы почему такой нудный?

----------


## Dondhup

Если посмотреть шире - сейчас многие закрытые Учения стали даваться широко, как В думаете почему?

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup, вы почему такой нудный?


Может стоит оставить личные пожелания , претензии и т.п. для личного общения? 
Кроме того если Вы думаете что я выражаю только свою точку зрения - то ошибаетесь. Многие люди просто не участвуют в БФ, нас здесь очень мало.

----------


## Dondhup

> Dondhup, вы почему такой нудный?


К Вам и всем остальным вопрос - Вы читаете про русски или по тибетски?
Если по русски то планируете ли читать по тибетски или так и оставите?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Артем, вам тогда уж по украински читать нужно


Спасибо, но я не только по-украински могу, но и по-русски не хуже многих русских умею. А вам слабо?  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо, но я не только по-украински могу, но и по-русски не хуже многих русских умею. А вам слабо?


Что за тема такая? Читайте садханы по-русски, пусть они и с ошибками, зато больше прочувствуете и поймёте!

----------


## Dondhup

И почему буряты 300 лет читали по тибески?

----------


## Нико

> И почему буряты 300 лет читали по тибески?


На то они и буряты

----------

куру хунг (03.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Емкий ответ  :Smilie: 
А сколько было геше-лхарамб среди бурят и сколько среди русских?

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Я всё-же полагаю что следует читать так, как нам советуют наши учителя, которым мы всецело доверяем.

----------


## Нико

> Емкий ответ 
> А сколько было геше-лхарамб среди бурят и сколько среди русских?


Дело не в геше-лхарамбах. Среди тибетцев вон их много, но я знаю и таких, которые только и хотят размонашиться и завести подруг.  У бурят тоже эта тенденция сильна. А русские, как, впрочем, и европейцы, стараются практиковать чисто, на своём языке.

----------

куру хунг (03.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Дело не в геше-лхарамбах. Среди тибетцев вон их много, но я знаю и таких, которые только и хотят размонашиться и завести подруг.  У бурят тоже эта тенденция сильна. А русские, как, впрочем, и европейцы, стараются практиковать чисто, на своём языке.


От того что обеты монах снимет знаний у него станет меньше?

"стараются практиковать чисто" -  в каком смысле?
тибетцы практикуют "не чисто"?
Сколько в России русских монастырей, где монахи в основном русские а не буряты, калмыки или тувинцы?

Не все русские хотя читать садханы и другие тексты на русском, пока нет переводов составленных большими реализованными практиками.

Не говоря уже о том что при ежедневной практике например садханы -  сама садхана и ее смысл быстро запоминается.

Недостаточно хорошие переводы приведут к утере Дхармы.

----------


## Dondhup

Куру хунг - в ДО читают по русски?

----------


## Dondhup

> Я всё-же полагаю что следует читать так, как нам советуют наши учителя, которым мы всецело доверяем.


Есди один Учитель советует читать по тибетки а другой по русски?
Или один и тот же Учитель говорит - как хотите таки поступайте.
Как делать совместную практику?
Учитель на все случаи советы не даст  :Smilie: 
В Бурятии у начала стояли большие Учителя, в дацанах до сих пор сохранилась традиция читать по тибестки - и результат налицо.

Хуже профанации Учения ничего быть не может, а при практике по не достаточно хорошим переводам ее вряд ли удаться избежать.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> От того что обеты минах снимет знаний у него станет меньше?


Не знаю. На мой взгляд, чистота какая-то теряется.





> "стараются практиковать чисто" -  в каком смысле?


Более искренне.


тибетцы практикуют "не чисто"?

Если практикуют, то чисто. Но в основном, по моим наблюдениям, носят одежды --  это для них престиж.



> Сколько в России русских монастырей, где монахи в основном русские а не буряты, калмыки или тувинцы?


При чём тут русские монастыри? Я говорила о европейцах и русских, которые практикуют в Индии.




> Не все русские хотя читать садханы и другие тексты на русском, пока нет переводов составленных большими реализованными практиками.


Но Его Свяейшество рекомендовал-таки делать прктику на русском.



> Не говоря уже о том что при ежедневной практике например садханы -  сама садхана и ее смысл быстро запоминается.


Хорошо, если у Вас -так.




> Недостаточно хорошие переводы приведут к утере Дхармы.


Недостаточное понимание смысла практики приведет к утере Дхармы.

----------


## Dondhup

"Но Его Свяейшество рекомендовал-таки делать прктику на русском."
Мы об этом уже говорили - пр наличии очень качественных текстов на родном языке кто ж против. 
Напомните мне - кто составлял текст Лама чопа? Обычный переводчикили поэт или кто то другой?  :Smilie: 

И пример есть - Бурятия, Монголия. Даже сами тибетцы раньше учили санскрит.

"Недостаточное понимание смысла практики приведет к утере Дхармы."
Конечно, особенно если в тантре неправильно понимать.


С одной стороны чтение по русски сделает Дхарму более доступной, с другой модно много чего потерять

Вот Вы сами чувствуете благословение когда читаете садхану,  составленный большим Учителем? Или Вы только по русски все читаете?

----------


## Нико

> Напомните мне - кто составлял текст Лама чопа? Обычный переводчикили поэт или кто то другой?


Ну я,например. Наряду с другими. 



> "Недостаточное понимание смысла практики приведет к утере Дхармы."
> Конечно, особенно если в тантре неправильно понимать.


В тантре можно многое неверно понять, даже читая эти тексты на тибетском.




> Вот Вы сами чувствуете благословение когда читаете садхану,  составленный большим Учителем? Или Вы только по русски все читаете?


[/QUOTE]

Я читаю то так, то сяк. Благословение приходит, когда я осмысляю значение прочитанного, и больше  никак.

----------


## куру хунг

> Куру хунг - в ДО читают по русски?


 В ДО-практикуют. :Wink: 

 Лисапед ужо давным-давно изобретён.

 И на этом форуме многажды и много лет назад, более продвинутые юзеры чем я, рассказывали как на самом деле элементарно, такая казалось бы "неразрешимая дилемма"(на каком языке пратиковать?) решена ННР.

 Но "пытливые умы" типа Дондупа, продолжают пудрить мозг себе и окружающим, про тибетцев и бурят, переводившим 300-400 лет канон.

 Мантры на языке оригинала естественно(тиб. санскр. даккини, удиянна и др. языках откуда они пришли) с обязательным аудиоприложением в исполнении чаще всего ННР. Плюс треннинги под руководством продвинутых юзеров(инструктора СМС называются). Если в мантрах есть слова поддающиеся переводу, даётся подстрочник. Плюс в наставлениях Римпоче подробно объясняет значение отдельных слов из мантр или целых мантр.

 Все наставления к садхане, как, чего и куда , а также какого цвета и формы, вообщем, то что принято называть словом -ТРИ, ННР очень подробно объясняет на языке пользователя. Точнее он пишет , чаще всего по-итальянски, или по-аглицки, а специально обученные люди, под тщательным контролем Римпоче переводят на всевозможные русские, чешские и прочие китайские языки.
 Затем, особо любопытных, а также особо непонятливых, собирают на ретриты по СМС, упоминаемые уже специально обученные практишинеры(они же инструктора СМС) и в совместных тренингах оттачивают исполнение садхан, проясняя особо непонятные места.

 Молитв, как таковых в ДО почти нет. Так что, и тут отпадает потребность, что то гундосить себе под нос, воображая, что это и есть та самая буддисткая практика :Embarrassment: .
 Но для особо упёртых ННР оставил возможность петь и бубнить на тибетском в вариантах расширенных садхан.

 Но едва ли это всё интересно Дондупу. Было б иначе, давно б уже, попросил у кого-нить из дэошников любую брошюрку-садхану издающихся в ДО, на предмет ознакомления. Они хоть и "секретные". я думаю "вменяемых" в ДО более чем достаточно, и при надлежащем обращении, могут дать ознакомится-полюбопытствовать.
 Сколько б зато ненужных вопросов тогда у Андрея бы исчезло.
 Но о чём тогда на БФ писать?  :Big Grin: 

 Так что ларчик, просто открывается. И не надо себе парить мозг дилеммой-чё делать? То ли учить язык, то ли бубнить-гундосить что то, тайно и отчаянно надеясь на "силу благословения", то ли реально практиковать, что ты хочешь?

----------

Yeshe_Damo (04.10.2010), Марина В (04.10.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вы сомневаетесь что текст составленный реализованными практиками, по которому практиковало много поколений,   несет благословение?


Дело в другом, что такое "благословение"? ведь это тоже перевод с термина, который скорее всего имеет другое значение чем просто благословение в авраамических религиях. Об этом д-р Берзин говорит, что "благословение" это не совсем правильный перевод того термина. И если так, тогда что означает фраза "несет благословение"? Если это понимать в том переводе о котором говорит д-р Берзин, то конечно не сомневаюсь, но и при этом же понимании для этого не обязательно его читать на тибетском, так как при таком понимании "благословение" содержится в смысле а не в наборе звуков.

----------

куру хунг (04.10.2010), Марина В (04.10.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Обретение вдохновения
> Та форма поддержки, которую мы можем получить от духовного Учителя, от сходно мыслящего духовного сообщества и друзей, называется иногда «вдохновением». Буддийские учения придают громадное значение получению вдохновения от Трех Драгоценностей, от учителей и иных источников. Тибетское слово джинлаб (byin-rlabs) обычно переводится как «благословение», что является неверным переводом. Вдохновение нам необходимо. Нам нужна определенного рода сила или решимость для того, чтобы двигаться вперед.


http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...aily_life.html

В связи с этим, является ли _"текст составленный реализованными практиками, по которому практиковало много поколений"_ вдохновенным? да, для меня является, а если я буду его читать на родном языке с пониманием смысла то он меня ещё больше вдохновит.
О каком ещё "благословении" идёт речь?

----------

Же Ка (04.10.2010), Кузьмич (04.10.2010), куру хунг (04.10.2010), Марина В (04.10.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Более подробно, но английском:
"Inspiration (“Blessings”) and Its Relation to Mantras and Oral Transmission"

----------

Же Ка (04.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> О каком ещё "благословении" идёт речь?


 Надо думать о "О схождении Духа святага в сердца наши"  :EEK!:  :Wink:

----------


## Kozlov Kirill

http://narod.ru/disk/25625158000/(Гу...0.rar.rar.html

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.10.2010), Евгений Б. (04.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Ну я,например. Наряду с другими. "
Я имел в виду тибетский вариант  :Smilie: 

"В тантре можно многое неверно понять, даже читая эти тексты на тибетском."
Согласен.

"Я читаю то так, то сяк. Благословение приходит, когда я осмысляю значение прочитанного, и больше  никак."
А жаль.

----------


## Dondhup

> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...aily_life.html
> 
> В связи с этим, является ли _"текст составленный реализованными практиками, по которому практиковало много поколений"_ вдохновенным? да, для меня является, а если я буду его читать на родном языке с пониманием смысла то он меня ещё больше вдохновит.
> О каком ещё "благословении" идёт речь?


Я разъяснение Учения на эту тему слышал от геше Чжамья КЬенце в переводе Р.Н. Крапивиной.

----------


## Dondhup

"Но "пытливые умы" типа Дондупа, продолжают пудрить мозг себе и окружающим, про тибетцев и бурят, переводившим 300-400 лет канон."
Будте добры расскажите чем конкретно "пудрю"?
Не переводили канон много лет, тексты обычные люди составляли?
Буряты уже 300 лет в дацанах молитвы  по монгольски читают?
Хотя доброго слова от Вас все равно не услышишь - привык.

----------


## Евгений Б.

Очень интересно однажды сказал Дзонгсар Кхьенце Ринпоче (он тоже считает, что тексты нужно читать на том языке, который ты понимаешь). Если взять немецкий перевод текста (это было на учении в Германии) и транслитерировать его тибетскими буквами, вряд ли хоть один тибетец будет это читать.  :Wink: 

Впрочем, были выдающиеся учителя, которые считали, что нужно читать на тибетском, например Калу Ринпоче. Одна из причин -- в том, чтобы люди из разных стран, говорящие на разных языках, могли делать практику вместе.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (04.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (04.10.2010), Же Ка (04.10.2010), Марина В (04.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Надо думать о "О схождении Духа святага в сердца наши"


Спасибо на добром слове.

----------


## куру хунг

> Спасибо на добром слове.


 Увы вынужден разочаровать Вас, но это не было доброе слово, а злая насмешка, к сожалению Вы даже это не поняли. :Cry: 

 Так что продолжайте ждать лепотени и благости от боговдохновенных такстов, "освящённых многовековой читкой великих практиков", в виде пресловутого благословения.
 ИМХО, куда проще сходит в церквушку за углом, да поставить свечку какому-нить Николе Угоднику и помолится на церковнославянском. :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

> Увы вынужден разочаровать Вас, но это не было доброе слово, а злая насмешка, к сожалению Вы даже это не поняли.
> 
>  Так что продолжайте ждать лепотени и благости от боговдохновенных такстов, "освящённых многовековой читкой великих практиков", в виде пресловутого благословения.
>  ИМХО, куда проще сходит в церквушку за углом, да поставить свечку какому-нить Николе Угоднику и помолится на церковнославянском.


Может и проще.
Жаль мне Вас дорогой. Взрослый человек, Великое Совершенство практикуете небось давно, наверно обеты Бодхисаттвы принимали.....

----------


## куру хунг

> Жаль мне Вас дорогой.


Ох..., знали б вы как мне вас жаль.

 Впрочем...пустое это всё, как моя бабушка говорит. :Frown: 

 Лучше посмотрите вот это http://shangshunginstitute.net/webcast/video.php

 или то же самое послушайте сейчас-http://shangshunginstitute.net/webcast/translation.php

----------


## Вова Л.

Опять двадцать пять. Аргументы как всегда в стиле "Все должны делать так, потому так делает мой учитель". А другим учителя говорят другое. Это, конечно, замечательно, что ННР составил садханы, которые не содержат молитв и в которых в переводе нуждается только коммнтарий, который он может сам написать на английском. 

А другие учителя так не делают и используют классические тексты, на которые передают лунг на тибетском, а не на русском или английском. Кроме того - обратите внимание - ННР почему-то не стал переводить классические тексты, а составил новые, где тибетского нет. Так что глупо советовать тем, кто использует классические тексты не читать их на тибетском, приводя как аргументы, что у ННР не читают на тибетском тексты ... в которых нет тибетского.

Далее, мелодию на русском не возпроизвести, а ведь многие терма идут с конкретной мелодией. И от учителей слышал при объяснении садхан "Здесь мелодия такая, а тут - будте внимаельны - немного другая".

+ Опять-таки - вопрос качества переводов. Помнится читал где-то у Чогьяма Трунгпы, что проблема многих западных переводчиков в том, что они, как правило, не имеют реализации, поэтому переводят то, что сами не совсем понимают, особенно это, конечно, касается первода таких текстов как песни реализации. 

Я лично читаю текст сначала на тибетском (с мелодией и т.д.), потом - перевод. Так мне учителя советовали. Это занимает на десять минут больше, но зато уверен, что делаю правильно.

Вобщем, делайте так как Вам говорил Ваш учитель и не надо считать, что все должны делать также. Это тот случай, когда общего рецепта для всех нет.

----------

Sforza (04.10.2010), Же Ка (04.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.10.2010)

----------


## Враджа

> "Но Его Свяейшество рекомендовал-таки делать прктику на русском."
> Мы об этом уже говорили - пр наличии очень качественных текстов на родном языке кто ж против. 
> ...............................
> 
> "Недостаточное понимание смысла практики приведет к утере Дхармы."
> Конечно, особенно если в тантре неправильно понимать.
> 
> 
> С одной стороны чтение по русски сделает Дхарму более доступной, с другой модно много чего потерять
> ...


Вы считаете, что сложно перевести на русский текст молитвы к линии передачи? Это длиннные молитвы и читать их на тибетском очень скучно.

Сложно правильно перевести на русский текст визуализации? Когда делать зарождение когда по тибетски читаем или когда смотрим на подстрочник?

Вряд ли кто то хочет переводить семистрочную молитву, но почему сложно перевести прибежище, зарождение бодхичитты, мандалу и семичастную молитву?

----------

filoleg (04.10.2010), куру хунг (04.10.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А другие учителя так не делают и используют классические тексты, на которые передают лунг на тибетском, а не на русском или английском. ..


Передачу можно получить на тибетском а читать на своём, это не повлияет на передачу.




> ...the oral transmission of texts originally written in Sanskrit is considered to be unbroken even when the transmission is continued with the recitation of the texts in translation, such as in Tibetan or Chinese. The transmission line is like an individual mental continuum: each moment is neither the same nor totally different from the previous moment. Each moment arises merely dependently on the previous moment as an unbroken continuity of it, with nothing findable passing from moment to moment to establish the existence of the continuity....


http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...n_mantras.html

----------


## Вова Л.

> Передачу можно получить на тибетском а читать на своём, это не повлияет на передачу.
> 
> 
> http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...n_mantras.html


Берзин не лама, чтобы отвечать на такие вопросы. Да и у двух лам могут быть разные мнения по этому поводу. Например, одни ламы говорят коренные слоги можно представлять русскими буквами, а другие - тибетскими. Так что стандартного ответа тут нет. Вобщем, если лама сказал делать так-то, то так и нужно делать, причем нам лично, а другие пусть делают, как им их лама сказал.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (04.10.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Дело в другом, что такое "благословение"? ведь это тоже перевод с термина, который скорее всего имеет другое значение чем просто благословение в авраамических религиях. Об этом д-р Берзин говорит, что "благословение" это не совсем правильный перевод того термина. И если так, тогда что означает фраза "несет благословение"? Если это понимать в том переводе о котором говорит д-р Берзин, то конечно не сомневаюсь, но и при этом же понимании для этого не обязательно его читать на тибетском, так как при таком понимании "благословение" содержится в смысле а не в наборе звуков.


Ну да, а еще д-р Берзин Прибежище переводит как safe direction, типо "надежное направление". У него собственный стиль.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Берзин не лама, чтобы отвечать на такие вопросы. Да и у двух лам могут быть разные мнения по этому поводу. Например, одни ламы говорят коренные слоги можно представлять русскими буквами, а другие - тибетскими. Так что стандартного ответа тут нет. Вобщем, если лама сказал делать так-то, то так и нужно делать, причем нам лично, а другие пусть делают, как им их лама сказал.


Хорошо, помимо "лама так сказал", какой смысл читать тексты на неизвестном языке?

----------


## Враджа

на тибетском быстрее  :Smilie:

----------


## Же Ка

> на тибетском быстрее


 верно (тиб.язык довольно таки лаконичный). правда, при этом такая ерунда получается...  :Cool:  (это из анекдота про секретаршу, 200 символов в минуту и по-быстрее)
з.ы. т.е. если при этом нет намерения (с применением) изучать язык (для понимания), то боюсь, что... даже секретарша из того анекдота поступает куда более... осмысленнее что-ли =)

----------

куру хунг (04.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Хорошо, помимо "лама так сказал", какой смысл читать тексты на неизвестном языке?


После "лама так сказал" никаких дургих аргументов уже не требуется. Но в предыдущем посте я перечислил: 1. лунг, 2. мелодия (которая у тибетцев не выбирается произвольно), 3. благословление линии (ну убейте меня, но не я это придумал - что от учителей слышал, то и повторяю), 4. (это сугубо имхо) если перевод местами корявый, то чтением по-тибетски все-таки что-то там сгладится и "зачется" (как у тибетцев, которые бубнят санскритский алфавит, чтобы исправить недостатки произношения) - хотя это чистое сугубое имхо - чур не пинать ногами. 

Ну и практические стороны - на ретритах лама может делать практику вместе со всеми + стандартизация всех садхан. Потому как переводов, хотим мы того, или нет постепенно расплодится много и лет через десять будет непонятно, какой самый правильный, на совместных практиках будет штук десять разных текстов - еще тот птичий базар получится. Поэтому имхо подстрочник нужно рассматривать только как опору, но не как замену оригинальному тексту. 

Может, что-то упустил...

----------

Dondhup (05.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

... резонанс?  :Wink:

----------


## Враджа

Т.е. мелодия принятия прибежищя и зарождения бодхичитты важнее осознанности?
А благословение тибетского языка больше осознанной молитвы к линии передачи?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Т.е. мелодия принятия прибежищя и зарождения бодхичитты важнее осознанности?
> А благословение тибетского языка больше осознанной молитвы к линии передачи?


Я уже говорил, что можно потом (или сначала) прочитать на русском. Будет Вам и осознанность, и благословление. Простое бубнение без понимания смысла, выглядит действительно довольно странно. К тому же замечено, что если осознанности нет, то читай хоть на тибетском, хоть на русском, хоть я на языке жестов - будет идти машинально (по крайней мере через месячишко ежедневной практики садханы). Перефразируя проф. Преображенского можно сказать, что осознанность - она не в текстах, а в головах.

----------

Dondhup (05.10.2010), Же Ка (04.10.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> Т.е. мелодия принятия прибежищя и зарождения бодхичитты важнее осознанности?
> А благословение тибетского языка больше осознанной молитвы к линии передачи?


 а зачем противопоставлять? Благословение, как здесь же было замечено, имеет прямое отношение скорее к вдохновению, нежели к "снисхождению духа святого". А чем лучше передать вдохновение? Правильно =) А долго ли "без смысленно" его удасться "удерживать"?  :Embarrassment:

----------

куру хунг (04.10.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

На тибетском гораздо красивее.
Я когда первый раз после того как посидел со словарём стал читать «Восхваление 21 Таре», у меня почти что слёзы были на глазах, как красиво.
В подстрочнике вся красота просто отсутствует начисто.
И, хотя существует русский стихотворный перевод «Восхваления», выполненный весьма искусно, с сохранением даже исходного размера —можно петь на ту же мелодию — всё равно не так хорошо звучит, и ощущение, будто не восхваление Таре читаешь, а стишки пионерские.

----------

Pema Sonam (05.10.2010), Вова Л. (04.10.2010), Же Ка (04.10.2010)

----------


## Враджа

Почему то когда говорят о переводе, считают, что перевести надо все.
Я могу так же сказать есть молитва длинная - Призывание Гуру издалека, там и текст и мелодия все прекрасно.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> На тибетском гораздо красивее.
> Я когда первый раз после того как посидел со словарём стал читать «Восхваление 21 Таре», у меня почти что слёзы были на глазах, как красиво.
> В подстрочнике вся красота просто отсутствует начисто.


А если на санскрите "Восхваления 21 Таре" читать?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> А если на санскрите "Восхваления 21 Таре" читать?


На санскрите вообще красота запредельная, я читаю иногда (по делийскому изданию, где тексты на трех языках параллельно приведены)  :Smilie: 

Впрочем, странно слышать рассуждения о красоте в качестве довода, вроде бы и ежику понятно, что красота звучания воспринимается на глубоко субъективном уровне.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> После "лама так сказал" никаких дургих аргументов уже не требуется. Но в предыдущем посте я перечислил: 1. лунг, 2. мелодия (которая у тибетцев не выбирается произвольно), 3. благословление линии (ну убейте меня, но не я это придумал - что от учителей слышал, то и повторяю), 4. (это сугубо имхо) если перевод местами корявый, то чтением по-тибетски все-таки что-то там сгладится и "зачется" (как у тибетцев, которые бубнят санскритский алфавит, чтобы исправить недостатки произношения) - хотя это чистое сугубое имхо - чур не пинать ногами. 
> 
> Ну и практические стороны - на ретритах лама может делать практику вместе со всеми + стандартизация всех садхан. Потому как переводов, хотим мы того, или нет постепенно расплодится много и лет через десять будет непонятно, какой самый правильный, на совместных практиках будет штук десять разных текстов - еще тот птичий базар получится. Поэтому имхо подстрочник нужно рассматривать только как опору, но не как замену оригинальному тексту.


Гарчен Ринпоче один раз вместе со всеми читал текст "37 практик бодхисаттвы". Сам он читал на своем языке. Остальные читали на своем (т.е. на русском). Это относительно того - что лама делает практику вместе со всеми. Не помню, чтобы он требовал обязательного прочтения на тибетском. При практике ньюнгне по тексту Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае - часть читали только на тибетском ,часть на тибетском и на русском. Дополнителньо было сказано - что из-за недостатка времени нет возможности провести ретрит на русском языке.
1. ламы обусловлены своей традицией передачи (это в общем-то и доказывать не надо)
2. если брать лунг как передачу текста, то тогда и тибетским учителям надо читать на санскрите, а не на тибетском языке. Соответственно при наличии перевода, передающего хотя бы смысл - лучше читать на родном языке. Иначе вспоминается пример про попугая и чтение мантр. Немного хорошего будет, но не более того.
3. мелодия. Вспоминается Гарчен Ринпоче. Мелодию даже при "корявом" переводе 37 практик - умудрились подобрать и под русский текст. Проблем как-то не было.
4. Благословение линии приходит не из-за повторения текста на тибетском, а в первую очередь из-за понимания сути и собственно практики. Про субъективные ощущения (типа - прочел и накрыло приятными ощущениями) можно не говорить. Относительно того, как и кто говорил - смотрим пункт первый и пример про попугая.
5. Если перевод корявый и идет описание визуализации, то чтением тибетского ваша визуализация не исправится.

Извините, если немного жесток в высказываниях.

----------

Враджа (05.10.2010), куру хунг (05.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> 5. Если перевод корявый и идет описание визуализации, то чтением тибетского ваша визуализация не исправится.


 К вышесказанному ещё добавил бы:
 Что *описания визуализаций*, служат для того что бы выполнять *визуализацию*. А не для бормотания.
 И более чем странно, что судя по прениям в этом треде, этого многие не понимают, практикую не первый год. УЖЖООСССС. :Cry:

----------

Аким Иваныч (05.10.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Гарчен Ринпоче один раз вместе со всеми читал текст "37 практик бодхисаттвы". Сам он читал на своем языке. Остальные читали на своем (т.е. на русском). Это относительно того - что лама делает практику вместе со всеми. Не помню, чтобы он требовал обязательного прочтения на тибетском. При практике ньюнгне по тексту Джамгон Конгтрул Лодрё Тхае - часть читали только на тибетском ,часть на тибетском и на русском. Дополнителньо было сказано - что из-за недостатка времени нет возможности провести ретрит на русском языке.


Это ровно то, о чем я говорил. Замечательно, что Гарчен Ринпоче может подобрать мелодию для русского текста и что у него читают на русском. НО другие ламы так не делают, а все практики в группе выполняются на тибетском. Почему ученики других лам должны делать так, как делают ученики Гарчена Ринпоче? Если Гарчен Ринпоче сказал Вам, что нужно читать на русском, то читайте, мне мой учитель такого не говорил.

К тому же, 37 практик - это все-таки не совсем садхана, а скорее наставления по практике в повседневной жизни - мы же не о них ведем речь. Посмотрел бы я как бы в этом слуаче выглядела бы пуджа Тары, или Махакалы.




> 2. если брать лунг как передачу текста, то тогда и тибетским учителям надо читать на санскрите, а не на тибетском языке. Соответственно при наличии перевода, передающего хотя бы смысл - лучше читать на родном языке.


Не аргумент, у тибетцев, которые перводили садханы и потом передавали лунг были соответствующие полномочия в виде их реализации в этой практике. Они могли бы вообще новые тексты составить и передавать, не говоря уже про перевод. Но Марпа не передавал Миларепе лунг на санскрите, говоря чтобы тот практиковал на тибетском. 




> 3. мелодия. Вспоминается Гарчен Ринпоче. Мелодию даже при "корявом" переводе 37 практик - умудрились подобрать и под русский текст. Проблем как-то не было.


Еще раз повторю - другие ламы не подбирают мелодии на все яызки своих учеников.




> 4. Благословение линии приходит не из-за повторения текста на тибетском, а в первую очередь из-за понимания сути и собственно практики. Про субъективные ощущения (типа - прочел и накрыло приятными ощущениями) можно не говорить. Относительно того, как и кто говорил - смотрим пункт первый и пример про попугая.


Про благословление, как я уже говорил - что слышал от учителей, то (как попугай  :Smilie: ) и повторяю.




> 5. Если перевод корявый и идет описание визуализации, то чтением тибетского ваша визуализация не исправится.


Описание визуализации я получаю на учениях, текст служит опорой, но не заменой учения. Так что если перевод там будет и корявый, моя визуализация (точнее понимание, что надо визуализировать) не ухудшиться.




> Извините, если немного жесток в высказываниях.


Вы были как всегда предельно корректны  :Kiss: .

----------

Dondhup (05.10.2010), Вангчен (06.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы считаете, что сложно перевести на русский текст молитвы к линии передачи? Это длиннные молитвы и читать их на тибетском очень скучно.
> 
> Сложно правильно перевести на русский текст визуализации? Когда делать зарождение когда по тибетски читаем или когда смотрим на подстрочник?
> 
> Вряд ли кто то хочет переводить семистрочную молитву, но почему сложно перевести прибежище, зарождение бодхичитты, мандалу и семичастную молитву?


Так считаю не я, а знакомые квалифицированные переводчики, в том числе монахи. Речь идет не просто переводе подстрочника, а о написании молитвы или садханы на русском - т.е. нужно быть с одной стороны падитом, кхемпо, геше-лхарамбой или махасиддхой ,  а с другой Пушкиным  :Smilie:  Вы знаете как тибетцы написали молитву Восхваления Манджушри? 

Речь не идет о том чтобы не переводить на русский, речь идет о большой ответственности и осторожности при переводе.
если Панчен лама написал Лама чопа, то какого ровня должен быть практик чтобы создать на основании Лама чопа соответствующую молитву на русском? 

Про Благословение текст я слышал тоже от квалифицированного Учителя (см выше),  некоторые люди уж не знаю их каких побуждений здесь над этим издеваются.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это ровно то, о чем я говорил.


Боюсь, что вы не угадали. мелодия в том тексте как раз была не важна.




> Замечательно, что Гарчен Ринпоче может подобрать мелодию для русского текста и что у него читают на русском.


Он не подбирал. Он просто читал текст на тибетском, пока все остальные читали на русском (перевод кстати был как раз корявый). И все просто подстроились.




> НО другие ламы так не делают, а все практики в группе выполняются на тибетском.


Опять не угадали. Многие ламы и Ринпоче говорят о том, что надо делать на своем языке. И также многие говорят, что если нет например свободного времени, то можно читать тексты и просто речитативом, без сохранения мелодии (такое слышал и про чод). Главное понимать суть. А в визуализациях - соответственно некоторые моменты.




> Почему ученики других лам должны делать так, как делают ученики Гарчена Ринпоче? Если Гарчен Ринпоче сказал Вам, что нужно читать на русском, то читайте, мне мой учитель такого не говорил.


Ну это ограничения вашего учителя, что могу сказать. Может ему не надо, чтобы вы понимали что делаете  :Smilie: 
Многие учителя говорят, что для них это просто *слишком непривычно*.




> К тому же, 37 практик - это все-таки не совсем садхана, а скорее наставления по практике в повседневной жизни - мы же не о них ведем речь. Посмотрел бы я как бы в этом слуаче выглядела бы пуджа Тары, или Махакалы.


У вас странное видение. Садханы также можно читать на своем языке. Укажите текст, в котором сказано - читать только на тибетском и никак иначе. Или читать только на санскрите - и никак иначе.




> Не аргумент, у тибетцев, которые перводили садханы и потом передавали лунг были соответствующие полномочия в виде их реализации в этой практике.


Лунг не подразумевает наличие реализации. Наличие реализации подразумевает ванг. При получении ванга дальнейшая передача возможна при реализации.




> Еще раз повторю - другие ламы не подбирают мелодии на все яызки своих учеников.


Еще раз повторяюсь.  Собственных усилий еще никто не отменял. И мелодии не всегда ламы подбирают на языке учеников. Кто вам мешает зная мелодию (а она всё-таки не всегда важна) переделать или пропеть текст на своем языке в соответствующей мелодии? Никто.




> Описание визуализации я получаю на учениях, текст служит опорой, но не заменой учения. Так что если перевод там будет и корявый, моя визуализация (точнее понимание, что надо визуализировать) не ухудшиться.


Тогда нет смысла прочитывать текст на тибетском, если вы визуализацию помните. Падмасамбхава вроде как говорил, что текст садханы читается для того, чтобы подтвердить или прояснить свою визуализацию, если используется для таковой. Так сказать - чтобы напомнить. А пустое повторение слов - бессмысленно. Ну может имеет смысл для того, чтобы почувствовать собственную важность.

А насчет корявых переводов... спросите себя о таких моментах - вы работали с переводчиками? Спонсировали? Помогали с редакторскими правками и нахождением дополнительных материалов?
Если нет, то претензии за "корявые переводы" - в сад.

----------

Аким Иваныч (05.10.2010), куру хунг (05.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Лунг не подразумевает наличие реализации. Наличие реализации подразумевает ванг. При получении ванга дальнейшая передача возможна при реализации."
Я слышал другое.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "Лунг не подразумевает наличие реализации. Наличие реализации подразумевает ванг. При получении ванга дальнейшая передача возможна при реализации."
> Я слышал другое.


Я пишу то, что слышал от различных кхенпо.
Если человек получил ванг, то он может дать ванг если реализует практику.
На лунг условие наличия реализации не распространяется.

Впрочем сколько учителей, столько и мнений

----------

Аким Иваныч (05.10.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Вова Л. прав, как мне кажется, в том, что именно Лама решает как нам читать молитвы.
Я например все читаю на русском, потому что так советовали Учителя, которым я доверяю.

И мне кажется, что нет общего правила.

----------

Вова Л. (05.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Боюсь, что вы не угадали. мелодия в том тексте как раз была не важна.


В том была неважна, во многих терма важна.




> Опять не угадали. Многие ламы и Ринпоче говорят о том, что надо делать на своем языке. И также многие говорят, что если нет например свободного времени, то можно читать тексты и просто речитативом, без сохранения мелодии (такое слышал и про чод). Главное понимать суть. А в визуализациях - соответственно некоторые моменты.


"Многие ламы и Ринпоче" говорят это о вполне конкретных текстах вполне конкретным людям во вполне определенных ситуациях. "Многие другие ламы и Ринпоче" говорят прямо противоположное. Странно выдавать свое мнение и мнение своего учителя за истину в последней инстанции, которую должны выполнять все...




> Ну это ограничения вашего учителя, что могу сказать. Может ему не надо, чтобы вы понимали что делаете


Это некрасиво с Вашей стороны. Не ожидал...




> У вас странное видение. Садханы также можно читать на своем языке. Укажите текст, в котором сказано - читать только на тибетском и никак иначе. Или читать только на санскрите - и никак иначе.


Читать можно хоть на языке жестов, если Вам так скажет учитель.




> Лунг не подразумевает наличие реализации. Наличие реализации подразумевает ванг. При получении ванга дальнейшая передача возможна при реализации.


Правда? Давайте я вам на что-нибудь лунг передам.




> Еще раз повторяюсь.  Собственных усилий еще никто не отменял. И мелодии не всегда ламы подбирают на языке учеников. Кто вам мешает зная мелодию (а она всё-таки не всегда важна) переделать или пропеть текст на своем языке в соответствующей мелодии? Никто.


Зачем я буду этим заниматься? Что-то подбирать, писать новые тексты, которые бы уложились в мелодию, написаную для совершенно другого языка. Лучше я потрачу дополнительных 10 минут и прочитаю на русском.




> А насчет корявых переводов... спросите себя о таких моментах - вы работали с переводчиками? Спонсировали? Помогали с редакторскими правками и нахождением дополнительных материалов?
> Если нет, то претензии за "корявые переводы" - в сад.


Я о корявых переводах только вскользь упомянул и то как о потенциальной возможности, а не факте. И вообще аргумент странный - если я не поддерживаю переводчиков, то это означает, что мне должны нравится кривые переводы? Вобщем-то речь шла о том, что переводчики не имеют реализации, поэтому за подстрочник им честь и хвала, конечно, но это не замена садхане.

ПС А Вы как читаете "бензра сато", или "ваджра сато"?

----------

Ондрий (05.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вова Л. прав, как мне кажется, в том, что именно Лама решает как нам читать молитвы.
> Я например все читаю на русском, потому что так советовали Учителя, которым я доверяю.
> 
> И мне кажется, что нет общего правила.


Общего правила  действительно нет. Хотя тибетцы пытаются принести элементы своего типа обучения ,не особо обращая внимания на особенности так сказать аборигенов.

----------

куру хунг (05.10.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

Ну опять же разные Учителя...

Вот геше Нгаванг Тукже вслед за Далай-Ламой дает молитвы на русском (с этого начинался спор  :Smilie: ). 
По моему если не доверяешь, тому как учит тот или иной Учитель - так не получай у него учения  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Вова Л. прав, как мне кажется, в том, что именно Лама решает как нам читать молитвы.
> Я например все читаю на русском, потому что так советовали Учителя, которым я доверяю.
> 
> И мне кажется, что нет общего правила.


 Общее правило вообще то есть-надо *практиковать*, а не *бормотать.
*. 
  А также выбирать Учителей(в соответствии со своими способностями соответствеено).
 И если выбрал ламу, который рекомендует *бормотать*, есть замечательная возможность, критически поразмышлять о своих собственных способностях на момент выбора Учителя. :Big Grin: 
 Увы ,правда при этом, черепушка может переполнятся неконтролируемыми тягостными думками о самаях, и возникает законное желание навязать другим свой подход к практике, как единственно правильный и возможный(бормотать).
 И это печально. :Frown:

----------

filoleg (05.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Ну а относительно разных терма, сейчас вступится Андрей со словами - а зачем это русскому человеку  :Smilie: 





> "Многие ламы и Ринпоче" говорят это о вполне конкретных текстах вполне конкретным людям во вполне определенных ситуациях. "Многие другие ламы и Ринпоче" говорят прямо противоположное. Странно выдавать свое мнение и мнение своего учителя за истину в последней инстанции, которую должны выполнять все...


Я попросил ссылки на тексты, где рекомендуется только на одном языке. Если таковых указаний нет, то и говорить не о чем. А вот свое мнение я не выдаю. Пишу только то что слышал и что было сказано не только мне.  Так что про то, что выдаю высказывания как истину в последней инстанции, то сперва это примените к себе. ок? Тем более что высказывания я слышал от разных учителей, а не только от одного.




> Зачем я буду этим заниматься? Что-то подбирать, писать новые тексты, которые бы уложились в мелодию, написаную для совершенно другого языка. Лучше я потрачу дополнительных 10 минут и прочитаю на русском.


В чём проблема? Тратьте время.




> Я о корявых переводах только вскользь упомянул и то как о потенциальной возможности, а не факте. И вообще аргумент странный - если я не поддерживаю переводчиков, то это означает, что мне должны нравится кривые переводы? Вобщем-то речь шла о том, что переводчики не имеют реализации, поэтому за подстрочник им честь и хвала, конечно, но это не замена садхане.


Вот потому и говорю про корявые переводы. Тем более что тибетцы когда сами переводили, частенько отсебятину писали, дополняли первичные тексты лишними вставками, строфами и прочим. То есть искажали иногда первичный текст. Будете говорить, что у тамошних переводчиков не было реализации? Посмотрите в Тенгьюре. Тексты с искажениями и добавлениями там есть.




> ПС А Вы как читаете "бензра сато", или "ваджра сато"?


скорее ваджрасатва
Хотя могу и тибетский вариант читать.

----------

Аким Иваныч (05.10.2010)

----------


## Кончок Церинг Палцанг

> Общее правило вообще то есть-надо *практиковать*, а не *бормотать.
> *. 
>   А также выбирать Учителей(в соответствии со своими способностями соответствеено).
>  И если выбрал ламу, который рекомендует *бормотать*, есть замечательная возможность, критически поразмышлять о своих собственных способностях на момент выбора Учителя.
>  Увы ,правда при этом, черепушка может переполнятся неконтролируемыми тягостными думками о самаях, и возникает законное желание навязать другим свой подход к практике, как единственно правильный и возможный(бормотать).
>  И это печально.


Мне кажется, что даже борматание может быть практикой...
И не думаю, что такие Учителя, как Кармапа Урьен Тринлей или Еше Лодой, учат как-то неправильно...

Но у каждого свои Учителя.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.10.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> А вот свое мнение я не выдаю. Пишу только то что слышал и что было сказано не только мне.  Так что про то, что выдаю высказывания как истину в последней инстанции, то сперва это примените к себе. ок? Тем более что высказывания я слышал от разных учителей, а не только от одного.


Я вообще-то не переходил на оскорбления? не называл Вашего учителя ограниченым, не делал нелициприятных выводов о Вашей практике, называя ее бормотанием. Я-то как раз писал, что каждый должен делать в соответствии с наставлениями, которые получил. Так что выдаете свое мнение за абсолютную истину как раз Вы. Вобщем, не вижу смысла продолжать. Успехов.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я вообще-то не переходил на оскорбления? не называл Вашего учителя ограниченым, не делал нелициприятных выводов о Вашей практике, называя ее бормотанием. Я-то как раз писал, что каждый должен делать в соответствии с наставлениями, которые получил. Так что выдаете свое мнение за абсолютную истину как раз Вы. Вобщем, не вижу смысла продолжать. Успехов.


Успехов.
Только про бормотание не только я говорил, если уж на то пошло.
А вот то, кто говорил про необходимость мелодии, текста на тибетском и пр. - прочтите свои посты.

----------


## Вова Л.

> А вот то, кто говорил про необходимость мелодии, текста на тибетском и пр. - прочтите свои посты.


Это был ответ на поставленный мне вопрос "Хорошо, помимо "лама так сказал", какой смысл читать тексты на неизвестном языке?". На каком же языке кто начитывает мне абсолютно все равно.

----------


## куру хунг

Ну осталось только выяснить, почему же некоторым практишинерам, ламы вопреки здравому смыслу и буддисткому учению, рекомендуют заниматься *бормотанием*? :Wink: 
 Точнее предоставим эту замечательную возможность самим *"бормотунам"* и прочим "дондубствующим", если это им самим интересно конечно. Лично мне это понятно.
 И засим завершить эту запиленную тему на БФ, по запиленности уступающюю только темам о мясе, сексе и алкоголе.
 Успехов.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это был ответ на поставленный мне вопрос "Хорошо, помимо "лама так сказал", какой смысл читать тексты на неизвестном языке?". На каком же языке кто начитывает мне абсолютно все равно.


То есть приходим к "бормотанию", которое в принципе не нужно. Благословение придет даже если читать только на своем языке. Честно - не вижу особых проблем в чтении на родном языке. Даже без использования тибетского. Или просветлённое существо и пр. - не откликнется, если читать не на тибетском? обозлится и накажет?

Правда непонятно, к чему был ваш вопрос про "бендзар сато" или "ваджра сато"  :Smilie: 

Куру Хунг. Если одно интересное слово, не к ночи будет сказано. Упоминание его вызывает незамедлительно действия Дондхупа. А затем и закрытие темы  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Зачем упомянули джинна? )))

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Зачем упомянули джинна? )))


На всякий случай  :Smilie: 
Чтобы тему немного расшевелить  :Smilie: 
Освежить восприятие  :Smilie: 

А там глядишь и джинн появится. А вслед за ним и всё остальное  :Smilie:  вплоть до закрытия темы

----------


## Dondhup

Спасибо Вам господа дзогченцы за прекрасную возможность практиковать парамиту терпения.

----------

Raudex (09.10.2010)

----------


## Кузьмич

ПУПИНДЕРПОХ !!

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ПУПИНДЕРПОХ !!


Нееее. Название джинна, который не дает спокойно жить, другое.   :Smilie: 
Впрочем это другая история.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Спасибо Вам господа дзогченцы за прекрасную возможность практиковать парамиту терпения.


...с истинно христианским смирением  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Порой, появляется ощущение что БФ мало чем отличается от других, небуддийских форумов, суть которых в культивации пустословия, а жаль. 
PS. Отказ от десяти неблагих деяний никто не отменял.

----------

Вова Л. (06.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Порой, появляется ощущение что БФ мало чем отличается от других, небуддийских форумов, суть которых в культивации пустословия, а жаль. 
> PS. Отказ от десяти неблагих деяний никто не отменял.


Порой на БФ появляется ощущение, что люди получают передачи, ванги и прочее - не задумываясь. Услышали звон, а откуда - непонятно. И при этом несут ахинею редкостную.
Складывается впечатление, что дополнительных материалов не изучают. В частности последователи тибетского буддизма замечаются в этом. Собственных усилий никто не отменял. И никто не отменял того, что надо напрягать свой ум.

Так что пустословие тут не особо при чем. А вот то, что некоторые считают свои представления истиной в последней инстанции и не хотят ничего другого воспринимать - это тоже не лучший вариант. Но он тут также процветает. То одно не нравится, то другое из-за того, что "некий учитель" сказал именно так - перестает нравиться. Так что не совсем в тему написали, любезный.

----------

Аким Иваныч (06.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (06.10.2010), куру хунг (06.10.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Глубоко обдумав услышанную Дхарму, можно решить, что понимание чужих
> ошибок — это свидетельство обладания различающей мудростью.
> Но думать так — значит накапливать собственные недобродетели.
> Видеть всё чистым — вот мой совет от всего сердца.


Гъялва Лонгченпа

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Спасибо Вам господа дзогченцы за прекрасную возможность практиковать парамиту терпения.


 Завсегда рады услужить, господин-товарищь-барин.
 Так шта ежели как снова занеможите, обращайтеся, всегда к вашим услугам. :Big Grin:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Гъялва Лонгченпа


Цитата кстати также не совсем в тему.
под неё попадает практически весь БФ, включая данную ветку.
Впрочем другие спорящие вас могут и не услышать  :Smilie:

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> ...под неё попадает практически весь БФ, включая данную ветку.


Рад что Вы это осознаёте.

----------


## куру хунг

> Гъялва Лонгченпа


 Ути-Пути, Лонгченппу мы цитируем даже.

 Я б поцитировал иные места из Лонгченппы, где он об идиотах и недоумках без обиняков высказывется, да боюсь забанять надолго, или навсегда.

 Навскидку одно местечко вспомнилось из упомянутого автора(своими словами):




> Те йогины, которые пренебрегают накоплением мудрости, а направляют свои усилия исключительно на накоплении заслуг, в конечном итоге, кроме гор собственного дерьма у входа в свою пещеру, более ничего не накопят.


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

filoleg (06.10.2010), Артем Тараненко (06.10.2010), Враджа (06.10.2010), Игорь Канунников (08.10.2010), Кузьмич (07.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.10.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Ути-Пути, Лонгченппу мы цитируем даже.
> 
>  Я б поцитировал иные места из Лонгченппы, где он об идиотах и недоумках без обиняков высказывется, да боюсь забанять надолго, или навсегда.
> 
>  Навскидку одно местечко вспомнилось из упомянутого автора(своими словами):


Увы, но то, что Вы пишите, лишь подтверждает уместность, приведённой мною выше цитаты, несмотря на противоположное мнение Олега.

В качестве послесловия:



> Не тая никаких корыстных намерений, можно с любовью указывать людям на их
> недостатки, помышляя лишь об их благе.
> Однако, пусть всё сказанное будет правдой, оно уязвит их сердца.
> Говорить добрые слова — вот мой совет от всего сердца.


Всё того же автора.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Увы, но то, что Вы пишите, лишь подтверждает уместность, приведённой мною выше цитаты, несмотря на противоположное мнение Олега.
> В качестве послесловия:
> Всё того же автора.


Послесловие как раз подтверждает мои слова. Вы привели два высказывания, которые либо противоречат друг другу, либо вами не совсем поняты.

Второе высказывание как раз и указывает на, что разговор который здесь ведется - вполне уместен. Хотя если буквально понимать первую фразу, то всем лучше замолчать и не пытаться контактировать с внешним миром, так как толку все равно не будет.  :Smilie: 

Можно попытаться найти несколько забавных высказываний из тантр раздела ати-йоги относительно негативных и позитивных действий. Но если их здесь приводить, то ничего хорошего точно не будет. Только очередной холивар из-за неприятия подготовительных практик и всего прочего.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Послесловие как раз подтверждает мои слова. Вы привели два высказывания, которые либо противоречат друг другу, либо вами не совсем поняты.
> 
> Второе высказывание как раз и указывает на, что разговор который здесь ведется - вполне уместен. Хотя если буквально понимать первую фразу, то всем лучше замолчать и не пытаться контактировать с внешним миром, так как толку все равно не будет. 
> 
> Можно попытаться найти несколько забавных высказываний из тантр раздела ати-йоги относительно негативных и позитивных действий. Но если их здесь приводить, то ничего хорошего точно не будет. Только очередной холивар из-за неприятия подготовительных практик и всего прочего.


По поводу противоречий, мне кажется не лишним будет помнить совет Арьядевы, в котором он призывал к необходимости использования рассудительности. И классический пример такой рассудительности состоит в том, что читающий один текст видит там рекомендации носить тёплую одежду, заглядывает в другой текст – видит там рекомендации носить лёгкую одежду, и, не запутываясь, он понимает, что один текст говорит о том, что необходимо носить летом, а другой – о том, что необходимо носить зимой.

По моему личному убеждению, совет данный Гъялва Лонгченпой во второй цитате относится непосредственно к форме выражения своих мыслей.

Ну а касательно молчания... думаю золотом его не даром называют. Иногда действительно лучше промолчать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По поводу противоречий, мне кажется не лишним будет помнить совет Арьядевы, в котором он призывал к необходимости использования рассудительности.


У Арьядевы есть много интересных текстов. Среди тантр ати также есть много интересных текстов. Текстов много разных и полезных.




> По моему личному убеждению, совет данный Гъялва Лонгченпой во второй цитате относится непосредственно к форме выражения своих мыслей.


У каждого свое мнение. Особенно если посмотреть в некоторые посмотреть в некоторые тексты Сакья Пандиты относительно работы ума  :Smilie: 
Впрочем углубляться  дебри верного познания сейчас наверное не стоит  :Smilie:  
А действия фактически всегда относятся к относительному уровню и не затрагивают абсолютного.




> Ну а касательно молчания... думаю золотом его не даром называют. Иногда лучше действительно промолчать.


Начинайте  :Smilie:

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (06.10.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Начинайте


Присоединяйтесь  :Wink:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Присоединяйтесь


Ломает

----------


## куру хунг

> По моему личному убеждению, совет данный Гъялва Лонгченпой во второй цитате относится непосредственно к форме выражения своих мыслей.


 Хотя Сам Гьялва Лонгченппа, когда дело касалось, споров касательных принципиальнейших моментов Дхармы, и когда его "грузили откровенным идиотизмом", легко и непринуждённо уходил от "слов любви" к "словам ненависти".
 Эт вам прямая иллюстрация метафоры, приведённой вами, типа когда и какую одежду носить.
 Экстраполируя вышеприведённые противоречивые советы Лонгченппы и Арьядевы на нынешнююю ситуацию на БФ, вокруг обсуждаемой темы(а тему можно обозначить :Frown:  *На каком языке практиковать в Раше тибетский буддизм*?), нужно помнить следующее.
 Обсуждаемая тема (*На каком языке практиковать в Раше тибетский буддизм?*), всплывает на БФ последнии 7-8 лет достаточно регулярно. Раз в 3-6 месяцев. 
 Инициаторами обсуждения были всегда именно *Дондуп и дондупствующие*(точно так же как и вегетарианцы постоянно заводят темы о вреде мясоедения), а точнее проталкиванием идей в массы, что де мы(бледнолиции) настолько незрелы де к полноценной практике Дхармы, что нам и  мечтать о практиках выше практике накопления благих заслуг, совсем не стоит. У нас де нет ещё нормальных переводов, буряты и монголы вона 300-400 лет практиковали на тибетском, всё что нам возможно-это бормотать на тибетском и ожидать прихода благословения от священных текстов, и т. д.и т. п. И все кто думает иначе гордецы зарвавшиеся.

 И *Дондупу со товарищи*, *словов любв*и было сказанно более чем предостаточно.
 Очень убедительных и тщательно аргументированных, самими переводчиками, с опорой на авторитеты(в том числе и ЕСДЛ), в том числе и из его традиции.

 Но воз и ныне там. Это всё мимо ушей проходит. Как и многое остальное, что объяснялось Дондупу.

 Ну не хочет *словей любви*, получай *слова ненависти*, и злой насмешки. И попутно практикуй парамиту терпения. Похоже ни на что другое этот практишинер, увы не способен, как это не печально.

----------


## лесник

> У нас де нет ещё нормальных переводов, буряты и монголы вона 300-400 лет практиковали на тибетском, всё что нам возможно-это бормотать на тибетском и ожидать прихода благословения от священных текстов, и т. д.и т. п.



К слову, монголы в 16 - п.п. 17 вв. начали активную работу по переводу текстов с тибетского на монгольский. По указу Лигдэн-хана был переведен Ганджур. Но последующее включение Монголии в состав Цин изменило ход событий, гелуг вытеснила все прочие школы из Монголии, а тибетский язык вытеснил монгольский. То есть они на тибетском практиковали вовсе не по религиозным соображениям.

----------

Враджа (06.10.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

куру хунг, как бы там ни было, но мне кажется что всё-таки слова ненависти и злой насмешки лучше стараться оставлять при себе, что, в общем-то, тоже является неплохой возможностью для развития парамиты терпения. Полагаю, Дондупу и без нас хватает поводов для развития данной, и других парамит.

Я откровенно говоря вообще не понимаю о чём спор, поскольку, мне представляется, что точки зрения, которые здесь преподносятся как противоположные, на самом деле, лишь дополнют друг-друга.

----------

Dondhup (06.10.2010), Вова Л. (06.10.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (06.10.2010), Майя П (06.10.2010), Марица (07.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

С одной стороны говорится о том что нужно понимать что читаешь, то есть хорошо читать на своем языке, с другой стороны говорится применительно к тибетскому языку молитв и практик что он обладает большим благословением - той силой способной преобразовывать к благому. Но сами в свое время тибетцы перевели все тексты на свой язык. И монголы буряты в какое-то время читали практики на своем языке. Мне попадалось очень много текстов на монгольском имевших очень потрепанный вид. Внизу страницы справа стертые почти до дыр листы от переворачиваний. По большому счету лучше читать на своем языке. Один бурятский лама говорил об одном нюансе. Когда он читает садхану на тибетском говорил он, происходит небольшая задержка такая с перевариванием текста и с попутной визуализацией. Хотя он знает тибетские слова их значение все равно говорит происходит секундное мешкование. Когда он читает по бурятски то все для него гораздо удобнее. Как мне кажется его слова практичны. Многие большие ламы советуют читать на своем языке, лама Сопа ринпоче советует читать монголам на монгольском говоря что в этом для них будет больше пользы. Благословение благословением но и тибетцы читают на своем языке а не на санскрите в котором еще больше благословения. Если русские будут смотреть только на тибетский как на главный язык молитв, то это тупиковая ветка будет. Не будет собственного развития. Встретилось интересное посвящение заслуг от перевода с тибетского на монгольский одного монгольского ламы такое противоположное тому что из-за одной ошибки  в ады. Он посвятил - если я правильно перевел даже один слог букву этого текста, пусть это станет причиной моей встречи с тремя Дже.

----------

Dondhup (06.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.10.2010), Майя П (06.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Пока к сожалению русская традиция только находиться на начальном этапе формирования и неизвестно будет ли такая - кали-юга на дворе  :Frown:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Пока к сожалению русская традиция только находиться на начальном этапе формирования и неизвестно будет ли такая - кали-юга на дворе


Если использовать такой подход, как у вас Андрей, то не исключено, что из стадии формирования буддизм в РФ никогда и не выйдет. И на кали-югу пенять не надо при этом

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.10.2010), Враджа (06.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> К слову, монголы в 16 - п.п. 17 вв. начали активную работу по переводу текстов с тибетского на монгольский. По указу Лигдэн-хана был переведен Ганджур. Но последующее включение Монголии в состав Цин изменило ход событий, гелуг вытеснила все прочие школы из Монголии, а тибетский язык вытеснил монгольский. То есть они на тибетском практиковали вовсе не по религиозным соображениям.


Открою Вам страшную тайну, в России также проводится огромная работа по переводу тибетских текстов  :Smilie:  Однако, к примеру, думаю не спроста в Сандже Се Чиг название тантры дается не только на тибетском, но и на языке дакинь. Или если в призывании повторяются слова, которые говорились защитникам, когда они принимали обеты, вероятно есть причина по которой они говорятся именно на том языке, а не на ином.

----------

лесник (06.10.2010), Марица (07.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

" И *Дондупу со товарищи*, *словов любв*и было сказанно более чем предостаточно.
 Очень убедительных и тщательно аргументированных, самими переводчиками, с опорой на авторитеты(в том числе и ЕСДЛ), в том числе и из его традиции.

 Но воз и ныне там. Это всё мимо ушей проходит. Как и многое остальное, что объяснялось Дондупу.

 Ну не хочет *словей любви*, получай *слова ненависти*, и злой насмешки. И попутно практикуй парамиту терпения. Похоже ни на что другое этот практишинер, увы не способен, как это не печально."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
И как Ваша практика ненавести, злой насмешки, обидных слов поживает? Достигли мастерства? 
Ваша ненависть направлена не только на меня но и на тех Уителей, переводчиков и практиков, которые разделяют ту позицию, которуя я высказал на БФ. И по поводу переводов и по поводу других вопросов.
Я приводил ссылки и цитаты, при этом старясь обсуждать воспрос, а не высказывать негативно в отношении людей которые думают по другому.
И очень хорошо чувствую эмоции людей даже через интернет.

Сколько бы человек не знал слов о самых Высоких Учениях  Дхрамы - если он  не реализовал даже элементарную нравсвенность, если он отвечает в диспуте ненавестью, насмешеками и черными словами - грошь цена его знаниям. 
 Честно говоря мне вообще трудно представить что Вы сможете все это скзаать мне в лицо, а не через интернет - хотя с Вас станется.

Не даром мне друзья советуют сосредоточится на вопросах практики и оранизации Учений и совсместных практик и не тратить время на спор с такими людьми на БФ.

Сарва мангалам!

----------


## Dondhup

> Если использовать такой подход, как у вас Андрей, то не исключено, что из стадии формирования буддизм в РФ никогда и не выйдет. И на кали-югу пенять не надо при этом


Олег, какой подход?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Олег, какой подход?


Уже обсуждалось не раз. Стоит ли вопрос снова поднимать?
Кстати указание на бонский либо сайт либо текст, в котором говориться о странном прибежище, всё еще жду. Сказали что вспомните и отпишите, но либо такого материала не было и это выдумки, либо запамятовали (но раз сказали, что сделаете, то надеюсь, что подтвердите и на деле свои слова)

----------


## Вова Л.

Не знаю, как в России (хотя, думаю, что также), но в Европе большинство центров не пошли по пути замены оригинала переводом. Т.е. сутры, наставления (типа 37 практик), конечно, переводятся, но пуджи продолжают так и идти - тибетский, транслитерация, подстрочник. Причем мне говорили, что на некоторые основные садханы даже музыку подбирали, а все равно не прижилось. 

А причина проста. Когда перевод выполнен без чуткого руководства ламы, когда учитель не оказывает данному тексту должной поддержки, то он и не имеет шансов отправиться в самостоятельное плавание. Есть (очень редике) примеры, где учителя лично контролировали процесс составления текстов, или сами переводили (составляли) - их ученики ими пользуются. Но большинство лам в силу разных причин этого не делают. И пока не начнут, можно сколько угодно демонстрировать всем свои достижения в практике, называя всех несогласных ограничемыми идиотами, но ничего от этого не изменится.

----------


## Враджа

А вы не думаете, что для практики развернутых тантрических садхан (а не кратких версий) необходимо понимать что делаешь?
И если такие практики читать на тибетском и на русском, это не на 10 минут больше, а практически в два раза, учитывая, что на русском читать все таки дольше.
Если садхана занимает 40-60 минут, значит её делете 80 мин, из них 20-30 мин чтение непонятных слов.
Это нормально?

----------

куру хунг (06.10.2010)

----------


## Вова Л.

> А вы не думаете, что для практики развернутых тантрических садхан (а не кратких версий) необходимо понимать что делаешь?
> И если такие практики читать на тибетском и на русском, это не на 10 минут больше, а практически в два раза, учитывая, что на русском читать все таки дольше.
> Если садхана занимает 40-60 минут, значит её делете 80 мин, из них 20-30 мин чтение непонятных слов.
> Это нормально?


Тем для кого это актуально советую спросить у своего учителя. Если скажет на двух языках читать, то будем читать на двух (аж на пол-часа больше займет - это ж на БФ поумничать времени почти не останется  :Smilie:  - это я сейчас не про Вас, не принимайте на свой счет), скажет только перевод - будем читать только перевод.

----------

Кончок Церинг Палцанг (06.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Тем для кого это актуально советую спросить у своего учителя. Если скажет на двух языках читать, то будем читать на двух (аж на пол-часа больше займет - это ж на БФ поумничать времени почти не останется  - это я сейчас не про Вас, не принимайте на свой счет), скажет только перевод - будем читать только перевод.


Шакьямуни вроде как говорил, что надо таки понимать что делаешь, а следовательно на своем языке всё осуществлять. Получаем - если учитель что-то сказал, то не важно, что сказал Шакьямуни.
Про обусловленность учителей рамками традиции уже упоминал. Для многих учителей чтение на другом языке (кроме тибетского) дико и непонятно. Но это только обусловленность. Не более того.
А чтение без понимания... ну чтоже пример птицы уже приводил. то есть получаем - говорим одно, а делаем собственно другое. Бред.
А то, что тибетский звучит красиво... звучание не передает смысл. Куру Хунг уже отмечал - можно бормотать и ждать благословения от бормотания. Только вот к реализации это особо не приведет

----------

куру хунг (06.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> На тибетском гораздо красивее.
> Я когда первый раз после того как посидел со словарём стал читать «Восхваление 21 Таре», у меня почти что слёзы были на глазах, как красиво.
> В подстрочнике вся красота просто отсутствует начисто.
> И, хотя существует русский стихотворный перевод «Восхваления», выполненный весьма искусно, с сохранением даже исходного размера —можно петь на ту же мелодию — всё равно не так хорошо звучит, и ощущение, будто не восхваление Таре читаешь, а стишки пионерские.


возможно и у тибетцев было поначалу ощущение от переводов что скотоводы это переводили, но если не пытаться перевести, то никогда и перевода толкового не будет.
Да многие переводы напоминают подстрочник, но можно постараться и соблюсти и ритм и содержание не упустить. Некоторые небольшие молитвы мне удалось так перевести на русский но это для себя и я никому не показываю и не навязываю, стараюсь обкатать на собственном опыте, так как иногда чувствуешь что какое то слово удачнее вписывается в смысл. К тому же не все так уж точно и тибетцы переводили с санскрита, что добавляли что то подразумевали, так как все содержание все равно не вложишь в строку и в само слово.
 И внутреннее чувство при чтении никакая красивость все равно не вызовет. 
Читайте больше хороших стихов по русски, может быть почувствуете поэзию, красоту русского стихосложения, а если соедините с созерцанием Манджушри, (скорее белого, см. соотв тексты, там даны указания что созерцать при сочинении), то скорее и сами сможете переводить маджушривдохновенно на русский. 
вот пишут что у ННР нет молитв на тибетском кои бы читали дзогченовцы. Неверно, семичленная (можно назвать ее и семистрочной, но разница небольшая так как каждый строка ее комментируется как отдельный элемент ) молитва Падмасамбхаве читаете дзогченовцами с весьма характерным для ННР ритмом. А ученики Гантенга ринпоче читают весьма просто как Гантенг-ринпоче и не парятся по поводу особого прочтения. Честное слово, помоему Падмасамбхаве от этих ритмических изысков ни холодно ни жарко, если читается искренне.

Тоже и в отношении особых ритмов например при чтении гэлугпинской гурупуджи. В данном случае пытаются приравнять ее к мантрам. Но ведь можно заметить что и мантры читают не все одинаково. Всем известные "мани", сваха", "пхат", как многие знают читаются разными тибетцами и монголо-бурятами по разному и никто не умер из этих учителей от разного чтения, хотя в тибетской книге по рпавильному чтению мантр весьма подробно описывается как правильно читать, какие махабхути при этом соответствуют каждой букве или их сочетанию.

хуже того, недавно нарвался на скандал, когда обнаружилось что в известной мантре Ваджрасаттвы в варианте Ваджрабхайравы слова ".. сутошье мебхава, супошье мебхава,  анурагдо ....."  в одном варианте самом известном идут так как я сейчас написал , а в другом менее известном идет "сутошье мебхава АНУРАГДО...., СУПОШЬЕ....."  кактак получилось непонятно. Сунулся в Хеваджринский дубтаб на тибетском, там тоже как во втором варианте. как так произошло и каковы цели этой перестановки неясно. Но никто не умер от этих перестановок. И таких вариантов множество, равно как и разных написаний вроде всем известных элементов в мантрах, кои я встретил в разных вариантах имеющихся в интернете все того же хеваджры, да и тибетские тексты не всегда аккуратно издаются. и непонятно откуда ноги растут разночтений. В варианте одного китайского учителя Хеваджры вообще странный вариант: пхат дано как фаша (это был английский текст, но все равно диковато вроде). Как так получилось?

Мне кажется не стоит так уж убиваться по поводу разного прочтения, точнее звучания и ритмики. Как то за простым бубнежом в совместных практиках все же упускается содержательно-созерцательная часть. А если ее нет то и нет соотнесения с внутренним содержанием, то есть соотнесения с психическими процессами индивида, что собственно и является смыслом практики. Многие тексты практик весьма схематичны и слишком много надо комментариев чтобы практика начала реально  работать. 

Если ктото пытается упирать на то что ему так сказал учитель, то пусть так и делает, но всегда стоит конечно понять почему такие варианты и стоит ли уж так убиваться что они есть. Скорее, важнее содержательная часть, стоящая за каждой буквой мантры, например в отношении Ом мани ... по каждой букве дается длинный развернутый список с чем соотносится каждая буква, то есть что отбрасывает, кого спасает и т.д. и т.п. От того что по разному читают эту мантру то есть падме или пеме как то опять же никто не умер и Авалокитешвара никого не покарал, а если бы надо то скорее всего вмешался бы в этот беспредел, но как мы видим не было прецедентов.

----------

filoleg (07.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.10.2010), Враджа (07.10.2010), Кузьмич (07.10.2010), куру хунг (06.10.2010), лесник (08.10.2010), Марица (07.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> вот пишут что у ННР нет молитв на тибетском кои бы читали дзогченовцы. Неверно, семичленная молитва Падмасамбхаве читаете дзогченовцами с весьма характерным для ННР ритмом.


 Jambal Dorje? , я написал:




> Молитв, как таковых в ДО *почти нет*


 И не *семичленная* молитва Падмасамбхаве, а *семистрочная*.

 И кстати говоря, молитва ли это?

 Когда то давно попадалась брошюра, где истолковывался её, внешний, внутренний и тайный смысл.Из чего у меня и возникли подозрения, что это всё же мантра, а не молитва.

 Хотя, это уже другая, сложная и малоосвещённая тема, чем отличается молитва от мантры.
 Просто судя по всему, некоторые мантры, есть не что иное, как некие молитвы или краткие молитвенные формулы(по смыслу), начитанные и реализованные разными просветлёнными существами.
 интересно было б услышать мнения более авторитетные чем моё, по этой теме.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Шакьямуни вроде как говорил, что надо таки понимать что делаешь, а следовательно на своем языке всё осуществлять. Получаем - если учитель что-то сказал, то не важно, что сказал Шакьямуни.


По второму кругу пойдем? Я же уже писал, что никто не заприщает прочитать подстрочник. 




> Для многих учителей чтение на другом языке (кроме тибетского) дико и непонятно. Но это только обусловленность. Не более того.


Не надо придумывать за учителей. 




> А то, что тибетский звучит красиво... звучание не передает смысл. Куру Хунг уже отмечал - можно бормотать и ждать благословения от бормотания. Только вот к реализации это особо не приведет


Я не понимаю, зачем вы постоянно пишите одно и тоже. Вы же это все уже писали страницей раньше и еще страницу до этого, и перед этим. Все это мы уже прочитали, ваша позиция здесь ясна и она не убедительная (точнее ее категоричность). Я знаю, как именно организовали практику большинство учителей в своих центрах и если они делают именно так, занчит считают, что надо делать так, по крайней мере на этом этапе. Можете считать их обусловленными, ограниченными, не накопившими мудрости - это Ваши личные проблемы.

----------

Dondhup (07.10.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> всё равно не так хорошо звучит, и ощущение, будто не восхваление Таре читаешь, а стишки пионерские.


Может поэтому и не переводят? Читать же это серьезно невозможно. За всю тиб. традицию не скажу (вот только восхваление Тары посмотрел), пою на корейском, а там большая половина текстов представляют собой различные восхваления: Летят самолеты:- Привет Мальчишу! Идут пионеры:- Салют Мальчишу! На незнакомом языке не так абсурдно звучит.

----------

куру хунг (07.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> недавно нарвался на скандал, когда обнаружилось что в известной мантре Ваджрасаттвы в варианте Ваджрабхайравы слова ".. сутошье мебхава, супошье мебхава,  анурагдо ....."  в одном варианте самом известном идут так как я сейчас написал , а в другом менее известном идет "сутошье мебхава АНУРАГДО...., СУПОШЬЕ....."  кактак получилось непонятно. Сунулся в Хеваджринский дубтаб на тибетском, там тоже как во втором варианте. как так произошло и каковы цели этой перестановки неясно.


На учениях Е.С. Сакья Тризина, на ванге Хеваджры, стослоговая читалась именно в таком порядке:
...Сутошьё Мебхава
Ануракто Мебхава
Супошьё Мебхава...


Никаких объяснений нет по этому поводу?
Может что-нибудь про эту перестановку объяснял Сергей, который проводит коллективные практики по Хеваджре?
И в чём был скандал?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> На учениях Е.С. Сакья Тризина, на ванге Хеваджры, стослоговая читалась именно в таком порядке:


Точно такой же порядок слогов приведен в терма Пема Лингпы "Океан Драгоценного Ламы". Так что перестановка, очевидно, хоть и необычная, но не еретическая.

----------

Jambal Dorje (07.10.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Точно такой же порядок слогов приведен в терма Пема Лингпы "Океан Драгоценного Ламы".


Сейчас посмотрю. Дубтаб этот не хилый.




> Так что перестановка, очевидно, хоть и необычная, но не еретическая.


Ясно что не еретическая. Мне подумать такое даже в голову не пришло.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> На учениях Е.С. Сакья Тризина, на ванге Хеваджры, стослоговая читалась именно в таком порядке:
> ...Сутошьё Мебхава
> Ануракто Мебхава
> Супошьё Мебхава...
> 
> 
> Никаких объяснений нет по этому поводу?
> Может что-нибудь про эту перестановку объяснял Сергей, который проводит коллективные практики по Хеваджре?
> И в чём был скандал?


скандал был в том что глубоко уважаемый мною человек сослался на коричневую книгу "тексты практик для ежедневного чения", как на истину в последней инстанции, но я сослался на свою садхану Ваджрабхайравы, кою читал многие годы, где была такая перестановка.  В садхане написанной Цзонкхапой вариант тот же что и в "Текстах...". В варианте переведенном Монтлевичем и др. начало как в "Текстах...", а окончание как в стандартном варианте Ваджрасаттвы. В жедриме Лхундубпандиды я не нашел полный вариант этой мантры.


У Сергея сложно спрашивать, так как у хеваджринцев шаг вправо - шаг влево от текста СакьяТризина недопустим. А в том тексте который давал  СакьяТризин 15 лет назад и сейчас этой мантры Ваджрасаттвы нет (правда в варианте ванга она действительно такова как вы сказали и предполагаю что этот вариант вообще характерен для гневных идамов).

 Хотя на посвящении и упоминалась одна из мантр коя была 15 лет назад (я следил по тексту 15 летн давности)и звучала сейчас на ванге, но поскольку в нынешней садхане ее нет то и разговор не получается о ней и сейчас она не читается в еженедельных чтениях в РИМЭ. Да и по другим моментам много накладок, но разговора не получается подробного.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Точно такой же порядок слогов приведен в терма Пема Лингпы "Океан Драгоценного Ламы".


Если Вы имеете в виду саму садхану "Лотосовое древо" Достижения сердца Ламы "Океан Драгоценностей", изд. Еше Корло 2009 года, то там на стр.97. - обычный порядок: 
...сутокайо...
...супокайо...
...ануракто...

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Если Вы имеете в виду саму садхану "Лотосовое древо" Достижения сердца Ламы "Океан Драгоценностей", изд. Еше Корло 2009 года, то там на стр.97. - обычный порядок:


Нет, не ее. Такой порядок приведен в тексте "Очищенное золото: беседа принцессы Пемасал и Гуру" из того же цикла.

----------

Jambal Dorje (07.10.2010), Аким Иваныч (07.10.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> и предполагаю что этот вариант вообще характерен для гневных идамов).


В садхане Чакрасамвары " Йога Трех Чистот"  в стослоговой  Херуки  эти строки в обычном порядке.
В садхане "Одиночного Героя" Ваджрабхайравы в стослоговой Ямантаки - также обычный порядок этих строк.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Точно такой же порядок слогов приведен в терма Пема Лингпы "Океан Драгоценного Ламы". Так что перестановка, очевидно, хоть и необычная, но не еретическая.


я согласен, но обычно такая перестановка как-то связано с особенностью созерцаемого идама, также как в подношениях гневных вариантов (не всех) третья вода (после светильника)обычно передвигается на третье место после первых двух вод.

Собственно приблизительный  перевод этой части мантры в варианте привычного ваджрасаттвы

*сутошьо мебхава -стань для меня сущностью радости
сутошьомебхава - стань для меня сущностью твердости
анурагдо мебхава - стань для меня сущностью упования*

и вариант гневного идама (но опять же не всех, как выясняется)
*сутошьо мебхава -стань для меня сущностью радости
анурагдо мебхава - стань для меня сущностью упования
сутошьомебхава - стань для меня сущностью твердости*

почему  сделана такая перестановка?
Может filoleg что то подскажет, у него больше опыт работы с текстами?

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Да, может Олег расскажет. Или хотя бы выскажет свою версию.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

чтобы показать насколько все может быть сложно приведу отрывок из жедрима Ваджрабхайравы Лхундубпандиды о жертвеннике. (красным естественно я выделил, имени переводчика не привожу поскольку размещаю без его уведомления). Эти вещи гораздо важнее чем мотивы (на которые поются молитвы и прочие элементы практик), которому зачем-то уделяется столько внимания. Да пойте хоть на мотив "чижик-пыжик (это не о вас Дондуб, просто к слову пришлось) где ты был? на фонтанке водку пил", только созерцательную мысль держите. Устраивают дискотеку из созерцания, понимаешь. Представляю как бы повеселился Миларайба если бы его спросили на какой мотив петь его песни по утрам после сползания с перины в квартире с центральным отоплением и стукнул бы по лбу, а мог бы ответить и так: "на мотив льда тающего под задницей по утрам"


*Метод благословления жертвенника, идущего в начале (СНГОН ЪГРОЪИ МЧХОД ПА)
Впереди меня, со стороны левого колена – начало, жертвенное подношение (МЧХОД ЙОН), омовение ног (ЖАБС БСИЛ) и т.д. – жертвы расставить, приготовляя; 
\21а\
  или если приготовлено, то согласно жедриму ТХАНГ САГ ПА  (букв. - пузырьков на поверхности), расставить впереди себя слева направо – шестнадцать жертвенных подаяний, с внутренней стороны их 16 омовений ног, с внутренней стороны их (ДЕЪИ НАНГ РОЛ ТУ) - 16 вод с запахом (ДРИ ЧХАБ), и т. д., до музыки (РОЛ МО), всего 8, - по 16-и каждое, или же, когда представляется невозможным приготовить так, то представлять, что имеется приготовленное таким образом.
Посредством  Ом Хри: штРи: и т.д. очистить, посредством Ом СВа БХа ВА и т.д. очистить в шунйе (СТОНГ ПАР СБЙАНГ БА) – как в период наншода
Далее, метод рождения суть:
Представлять, что из сущности шунйи впереди меня мгновенно возникают 1628 раз восемь белых А в вертикальном положении. 
Представлять, что эти буквы плавятся в свете и от этого возникает тодбы, снаружи белые, внутри красные, громадные, всего 1628.
Далее представлять, что внутри этих тодб мгновенно возникает мудрость блаженства и шунйи в виде синих Хум, каждая из которых находится в вертикальном положении.
Представлять, что эти Хум плавятся в свете, и от этого возникают: 1) жертвенное подношение 2) омовение ног 3) вода с запахом 4) цветок 5) благовонная палочка 6) светильник 7) еда 8) музыка . Их природа  - мудрость блаженства и шунйи. Форма имеет собственный вид жертвенных предметов. Эффект действия – обладает тремя особенностями, способными родить редкое блаженство не оскверненности в сфере действия (СПЙОД ЙУЛ) каждой из 6-ти индрии глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела и ума.
Произнося от Ом АРГХАм а: Хум до Ом ШАПТА а: Хум
 \21б\
 - объединяя название  каждой жертвы с тремя буквами мантры благословлять, устанавливаясь (БЧАС ПА) с мудрой каждого.
Кроме того, необходимость соединения их имен с тремя буквами мантры состоит в следующем:
Три буквы – суть семена (СА БОН) Трех Ваджров. Поэтому эти жертвоприношения имеют место ради благословления сущности мудрости блаженства и шунйи – природы Трех Ваджров. Следовательно, жертвоприношения необходимы, чтобы реализовать устойчивое (БСТАН ПО БЙА) почитание в размышлении пребывающем (СОНГ БА) в сущности блаженства и шунйи – природе Трех Ваджров
Вообще же, метод рождения жертвенника в наивысшем (БЛА МЕД ЛА) суть:
В «СКЙУ ЪПХРУЛ ДРА БА)» проповедуется, что жертвенные предметы рождаются из а:. А в некоторых тантрах проповедуется, что рождаются из украшенных тигле первых букв имени каждого предмета. А в «БРТАГ ГНЬИС» – проповедуется, что рождается из Хум. Здесь же имеется порядок, осуществляющийся согласно последнему.
Метод, проповеданный в «БРТАГ ГНЬИС» суть: 
«Из всевозможных (СНА ЦХОГС) Хум завершенные (РДЗОГС ПА) цветок и другие поднесу» Так сказано.
А также необходимость рождения из Хум – суть Поскольку буква Хум является семенем мудрости не двойственности мысли субъекта (ГЦО БОЪИ ТХУГС ПА), то проповедуется, что это имеет место ради познания необходимости почитания этой мудрости, проявившейся в виде жертвенных предметов.
Необходимость благословления жертвенника состоит вслед:
Для того, чтобы порадовать объект подношения и поскольку я - реализующий обладаю чем-либо благодаря познанию природы дод-йона (ЪДОД ЙОН – подношения, состоящего из пяти предметов: зеркала, музыкальные инструменты, плодов, вещества с приятным запахом и материи. Вообще же предметы удовлетворения желаний, то для того, чтобы пребывать в причине очищающей и реализующей полностью обладаемое, относящееся к степени Будды – результата. Так проповедано \22а\
В «МДОР БЙЕС» имеется соответствующая проповедь:
«Отбросив полностью желания (ЪДОД) пяти
Не мучаясь от аскетизма
Тантрийской йогою (РНАЛ ЪБЙОР РГЙУД – йогатантра) иду
И скоро к святости приду»

Вид этого высшего жертвенника и метод поднесения любым объектам суть.

1. Жертвенное подаяние (МЧХОД ЙОН) – есть окровавленное сердце врагов и мар и является субстанцией (РГЙУ), подносимой для лица.
2. Омовение ног (ЖАБС БСИЛ) – подобно предыдущему и суть субстанция, подносимая для ног.
3. Духи (ДРИ ЧХАБ) – растопленный  жир с кровью или духи из желчи и суть субстанция, подносимая для сердца (ТХУГС КАР).
4. Цветок (МЕ ТОГ) есть цветок из пяти индрий – глаз, ушей, носа, языка и сердца и суть субстанция, подносимая для глаз.
Так сказано при проповеди Манджушри.
5. Благовонная палочка (БДУГ СПРОС) суть благовонная палочка из великого мяса (ША ЧХЕН) и великого сала (ЦХИЛ ЧХЕН) и суть субстанция, подносимая для носа.
6. Светильник (МАР МЕ) – суть светильник из великого растопленного (ЖУН ЧХЕН) и суть субстанция, подносимая для пути глаза (поля зрения СПЙАН ЛАМ).
7.  Еда (ЖАЛ ЗАС) суть еда из сердца, легких, печени, селезенки, почек – пяти важных (ДОН СНЬИНГ ЛНГА) и т. д. и мяса с костьми, и суть субстанция, подносимая языку.
8. Музыка (РОЛ МО) – суть нога (берцовая кость) из живота (?Jambal Dorje) человека (МИ СУС КЙИ РКАНГ) и барабан из черепа (ТХОД РНГА) и т.д.  и суть субстанция подносимая для уха.
Так благословляется идущий в начале жертвенник.*

----------


## Jambal Dorje

также не очень ясно, почему мантра Ваджрасаттвы иногде заканчивается на А, а иногда на А Хум Пхат. Иногда в пределах одного идама большая заканчивается на А , а малая на Хум Пхат.
Если по переводу мантры то 
*А - является семенем Ваджарной Мысли и символизирует нерожденность всех дхарм
ХУМ - символизирует мудрость  великого блаженства (смысл суть: Из РДО РДЖЕ РЦЕ МО) " Что означает произнесение буквы ХУМ Разрушая возникшее страдание  мантрой убивает яды (неведения, страсти и гнева). Разрезает аркан существования, ХУМ следует почитать как высшее)
ПХАТ проясняя нераздельность блаженства и шунйи и разрушает протвное ей, подчиняет все, что не находитсяс ней в гармонии. ПХАТ - это покоритель, он покоряет врагов вместес и соратниками.
(из книги Метод созерцания с повторением (мантр) Ваджрасаттвы) "Лучи лунного света удаляющие жгучую муку грехов, помрачений, проступков и падений"*

----------


## Jambal Dorje

кстати те, кто ходит на лекции Нгаванга Тукже спросите у него  причину перестановки, если он в курсе только и захочет говорить на эти темы. Не шибко многие ламы любят лезть вглубь.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Нееее. Название джинна, который не дает спокойно жить, другое.  
> Впрочем это другая история.


Пестня лучше.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8SK6FYWp6o

----------


## Dondhup

> Открою Вам страшную тайну, в России также проводится огромная работа по переводу тибетских текстов  Однако, к примеру, думаю не спроста в Сандже Се Чиг название тантры дается не только на тибетском, но и на языке дакинь. Или если в призывании повторяются слова, которые говорились защитникам, когда они принимали обеты, вероятно есть причина по которой они говорятся именно на том языке, а не на ином.


Это замечательно, и пример с языком дакинь только подчеркивает какая ответственность для переводчика написание молитв и садхан на русском.

----------


## Dondhup

> Уже обсуждалось не раз. Стоит ли вопрос снова поднимать?
> Кстати указание на бонский либо сайт либо текст, в котором говориться о странном прибежище, всё еще жду. Сказали что вспомните и отпишите, но либо такого материала не было и это выдумки, либо запамятовали (но раз сказали, что сделаете, то надеюсь, что подтвердите и на деле свои слова)


ПОЯСНЕНИЯ К СОВЕРШЕНИЮ ПОДНОШЕНИЙ
Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче 
"Мы делаем песчаную мандалу местного духа, небольшое священное пространство, где все местные духи связаны. Это – прибежище."

----------


## Dondhup

"Эвона как????? Сиддхи ужо попёрли????
А продолжаем всё скромничать. Я мелкая и ничтожная личность типо.
Не обольщайтесь любезнейший. Вы можете через интернет, чувствовать только свои эмоции, а точнее эмоции воображаемого оппонента, образ которого сконструировал ваш ум по вашему же собственному подобию."
Причем тут сиддхи, обычная эмпатия.

"И таким образом, Вы только демонстрируете окружающим(читающим) самого себя, то есть как бы Вы выглядели и какие эмоции испытывали, если бы писали посты в моём стиле, то есть с ненавистью и злой насмешкой."
Сложно у Вас поулчается - когда вы ПИШИТЕ дурные слова - то с состраданием, когда я из ЧИТАЮ - от с ненавистью и насмешкой  :Smilie: 
Я в Вашем стиле сообщения не пишу.

"Вам просто невдомёк, что писать "злые слова", "слова якобы ненависти", можно и не испытывая никаких эмоций к оппоненту, или даже испытывая сострадание."
Вы уверены что испытываете любовь и сострадание, совершая такие поступки? Вы уверена в себе и не ошибаетесь в оценки собственной мотивации? Уже видите природу своего ума?

"Это пройдёт, проверено. Надо только больше стараться знакомиться в реале, со своими виртуальными оппонентами.
Уверяю вас-90% интернт-негодяев, не имеют, ничего общего со своим "сценическим амплуа".
А заместо неконтактного и дистанционного диагнозирования эмоционального состояния своих оппонентов, лучше для начала научиться видеть собственную глупость в своих же сообщениях."
Я не считаю Вас интерет-негодяем. Но написанное в интернет так же порождает карму как и сказанное в лицо, тем более что в данном случае это публичное сообщение. 
Я удостоился от вас особой чести, Вы с другими здесь так не разговариваете, или я не видел таких сообщений, а меня судя по всему решили поучить "уму разуму" таким оригинальным способом. Возможно для Вас это обычное дело, я не знаю.

"Ну да, куда уж нам щи то хлебать, рядом с "реформированными" то.
Насколько я понимаю Вы говорите о славной линии гелуг?
Учение о базовой нравственности есть во всех школах. Например в линии ньингма есть текст Драгоценная лестница.
Мою же скромную персону нельзя отнести только к гелуг.
Если Вы получали ванги не только в ДО, то может быть мы получали Посвящения от одних и тех же Учителей,
линий ньингма или сакья.

"Ржунемогу. я впервые увидел ваше фото Андрей.
Мне вы казались, каким то шибздиком-заморышем-ботаником.
Нет, ну если Вы пообещаете руки не распускать, то пожалуй и скажу, а если нет, то ну его нафиг. Я уже староват, да и болен, даже убежать от вас не смогу."
Куру хунг, а без публичного унижения других Вам никак не прожить? Это проявление Вашей реализации, Вашего сострадания?
Вы не могли бы полным именем представиться? Вы же не шибздик не ботаник и не заморыш, а настоящий мужик, дзогченпа.
Чего Вам ботаника то бояться, это мне Вас наверно стоит опасаться - человек не сдержанный в словах обычно не сдержан и в поступках.
Признак не ботаника, не шибздика и не-заморыша судя по всему поведение подобное Вашему? Или какое? Обещание морду набить? 
Пусть я останусь "шибздиком-заморышем-ботаником" но отвечать дурными словами на Ваши не буду, и тем более бить вас за такие слова обращенные ко мне. 
У меня сложилось впечатление, что Вы очень несчастный человек, раз допускаете такое повеление и практика Дхармы пока Вам не помола. Но буду молиться чтобы это со временем прошло и Ваш ум успокоился.

"Истину, истину глаголють ваши друзья. "
Я остаюсь здесь в основном в надежде на то, что мои сообщения кому нибудь принесут пользу. Если увижу что этого нет, то уйду.

Вопрос к другим моим оппонентам  конкретно  Олегу и Артему  и другим  - Вы поддерживаете позицию Вашего товарища и считаете что дискуссия в таком духе - это нормально? 
В Дзогчен общине такое поведение - нормально? Попробую спросить у местных представителей ДО.
Или Вы не считаете поступки Куру хунг чем то необычным, все хорошо, можно дальше продолжать Высокую дискуссию о Дхарме?

----------

Raudex (09.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> И кстати говоря, молитва ли это?


Скорее всего молитва. К слову сказать встречал ее где-то прописанной и в виде прозы. По смыслу был текст был таким же.

----------

Jambal Dorje (07.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Да, может Олег расскажет. Или хотя бы выскажет свою версию.


К сожалению, но версии у меня нет.
Хота... иногда слоги и в имени и в переводе меняются местами (такое можно предположить и про сочетания ваджрасаттва-саттваваджра). А если говорить про названия текстов, так обычно переводили буквально. Слово за словом. Иногда смотрится странно (даже в Кангьюре), особенно когда начинаешь сверять с санскритом и получается, что и написание на санскрите передано с ошибками (это также в Кангьюре есть).

Скажем Хеваджру на тибетский переводили уже на новом языке. А там были свои изыски. В первых текстах ньингмы Трисонг Децена сыном божества, воплощением Авалокитешвары и прочая - практически не называли. Такая красота появилась гораздо позднее.

А еще можно попытаться сравнить два текста (можно и в переводе) ваджракилаи (текст коренной тантры вроде как). Переводы Сакья Пандиты и под руководством Падмасамбхавы. Отличие стилей полное. В переводе Сакья Пандиты добавлено много моментов, которые скорее всего отсутствуют в первичном тексте тантры. Хотя общая структура, мантры и пр - почти полностью совпадает.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> ПОЯСНЕНИЯ К СОВЕРШЕНИЮ ПОДНОШЕНИЙ
> Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче 
> "Мы делаем песчаную мандалу местного духа, небольшое священное пространство, где все местные духи связаны. Это – прибежище."


Более полный вариант в студию. Вы Андрей остановились на слове Прибежище и в результате немного урезали содержание. А вот смысл вполне может быть другим.
Кстати посмотрел текст дальше. По тексту получается, что это прибежище или убежище для духов, а не для практика.
И есть много других указаний. только вот не понятно, при чем тут юнгдрунг бон? Он то как раз не при чем. А по одному методу говорить, что все методы такие же - это несколько некрасиво. И мудростью не отмечено. Вдобавок в тексте лекции было сказано, что есть собственно текст практики санг, с которым рекомендуется сверяться  :Smilie:  А этот текст у вас есть, чтобы посмотреть о чем речь? Сомнения грызут  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Я не хочу продолжать дискуссию о бон, тем более после того как меня публично оскорбил Ваш товарищ.
Если бы я подобное допустил в отношении кого либо из участников форума, меня бы как Фирица забанили навечно.

----------

Raudex (09.10.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я не хочу продолжать дискуссию о бон, тем более после того как меня публично оскорбил Ваш товарищ.


Ответ в личке. А относительно оскорблений... это уж решайте  между собой.
И не надо делать заявлений типа я не хочу, поскольку кто-то другой меня оскорбил. Это высказывание ничем не лучше, чем оскорбление.

Куру Хунг: просьба слегка смягчить свои высказывания

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Может поэтому и не переводят? Читать же это серьезно невозможно. За всю тиб. традицию не скажу (вот только восхваление Тары посмотрел), пою на корейском, а там большая половина текстов представляют собой различные восхваления: Летят самолеты:- Привет Мальчишу! Идут пионеры:- Салют Мальчишу! На незнакомом языке не так абсурдно звучит.


Кстати, язык буддийских сочинений — это классический тибетский, который отстоит от современного разговорного примерно так же, как старославянский от русского.

Китайские переводы некоторых текстов, которыми мы пользуемся, также сделаны на классический китайский, а не на современный разговорный.

Может быть, это не зря?  :Smilie: 

Конечно, переводить тибетские тексты на старославянский — это извращение, но вопрос о том, как передать стилистику текста, чтобы перевод производил то же состояние в читающем тоже нельзя игнорировать.

----------


## Поляков

> Китайские переводы некоторых текстов, которыми мы пользуемся, также сделаны на классический китайский, а не на современный разговорный.
> 
> Может быть, это не зря?


Религия по своей сути консервативна. А когда складывался китайский канон, язык был современный.  (в Корее сейчас монахи переводят Трипитаку на современный корейский язык, иначе никому непонятно).




> чтобы перевод производил то же состояние в читающем


Состояние в читающем, а не в тексте.

----------


## куру хунг

> У меня сложилось впечатление, что Вы очень несчастный человек, раз допускаете такое повеление и практика Дхармы пока Вам не помола. Но буду молиться чтобы это со временем прошло и Ваш ум успокоился.


 Да,да,да. Я *очень несчастный человек*, редиска, дзогченоид-отморозок.практика Дхармы у меня-не идёт, и вообще мелкая и ничтожная личность. Всё к чему я способен, я язвить и издеваться над нормальными буддистами, ибо есстесно завидую им чёрной завистью. Ну а как иначе то? :Wink: 





> Вы не могли бы полным именем представиться? Вы же не шибздик не ботаник и не заморыш, а настоящий мужик, дзогченпа.


 Да представлялся уже мильон раз.Токарев Игорь Валентинович, 21 мая 1965 г. р.. Хватит?Могу в личку и паспортные данные скинуть, если есть нужда.
 Фото в профиле есть.





> "Ржунемогу. я впервые увидел ваше фото Андрей.
> Мне вы казались, каким то шибздиком-заморышем-ботаником.
> Нет, ну если Вы пообещаете руки не распускать, то пожалуй и скажу, а если нет, то ну его нафиг. Я уже староват, да и болен, даже убежать от вас не смогу."


 Вообще то вот этот пассаж был комплиментом, и попыткой смягчить дисскусию.
 Но Вы это приняли опять за оскорбление. Значит дело фигово. Это далеко зашло. Как бы суицидом не кончилось.
 Так шта-баста, финишта.

----------


## Майя П

неужели интересно спорить из-за этого?
инфаркта бы не случилось  :Wink:

----------

Марица (08.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Конечно, переводить тибетские тексты на старославянский — это извращение, но вопрос о том, как передать стилистику текста, чтобы перевод производил то же состояние в читающем тоже нельзя игнорировать.


трудно конечно ожидать что у кого-то из читающих пробьет слезу такая фраза как например: "О богиня прошу избавить меня от трансформаций и флуктуаций дхарм в точках бифуркаций метрически и топологически тождественной мне кармы "(это не цитата) 

Но в русском языке много простых слов вроде производных от милость, благо-, божественный и пр.  Они сохранились в русском языке от всех старославянизмов и вполне вписываются в совр язык. 

Также многие санскритизмы постепенно вписываются, вроде, скандхи, карма, нирвана, будда, виджнана, клеши и пр. 

Но вообще то текст пробивает, особенно молитвенного плана, когда он сопровождается созерцанием или внутренним вчувствованием. Сам по себе тибетский да и др обычно не несет такой явной нагрузки. Вы когда нибудь видели чтобы тибетцы и прочии читающие тибетский текст плакали или как то эмоционально его проживали. Обычное чтение (ообенно когда читают много и быстро) больше напоминает бубнеж очень быстрый  и мало эмоциональный.  Но тем не менее вроде эффект даже от такого чтения есть.

Согласен что насыщение старославянизмами делает текст тяжеловатым, что попытались сделать при переводе Ламрима,  исходный смысл термина очень трудно понять пока в глоссарий не залезешь.

вот например как закопались вроде в простых терминах при многократном переводе
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=14911

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

По просьбам трудящихся  :Smilie: 

ПОЯСНЕНИЯ К СОВЕРШЕНИЮ ПОДНОШЕНИЙ ТВР:

"Мы делаем песчаную *мандалу местного духа, небольшое священное пространство, где все местные духи связаны*. Это – прибежище. После того, как мы его создали, каждый из нас пойдёт побродить по местности и принесёт какие-нибудь подношения – камни, кусочки дерева, благовония, и положит их на мандалу в направлении, откуда он больше всего хочет получить энергию, от какого элемента он больше всего хочет получить поддержку. Таким образом, вам следует делать подношение этому направлению и молиться о поддержке и помощи...."
http://bon.newz.ru/tvrkommpodn.htm 

Ни о каком принятии прибежища в духах естественно речи не идет. Это мандала, привлекающая и связывающая местных духов для работы с ними. Чтоб лучше слышали просьбы практикующего  :Smilie:  Вообще текст настолько невинный, что диву даешься как он может вызывать осуждение. Подношение местным духам есть в самых различных буддийских садханах, что никаких протворечивых реакций (к счастью!) не вызывает.

----------

Артем Тараненко (07.10.2010), Марица (08.10.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А когда складывался китайский канон, язык был современный.  (в Корее сейчас монахи переводят Трипитаку на современный корейский язык, иначе никому непонятно).


Китайский канон написан на классическом китайском. Современный разговорный китайский, байхуа, стал развиваться только в XX веке. Хотя переводы сутр на байхуа я видел.

Переводить Трипитаку на современный корейский актуальнее, поскольку классический корейский, насколько я понимаю, это классический китайский, прочитанный по-корейски (сужу по Сутре Сердца).

----------


## Alex

"Классический корейский", который Вы имеете в виду - это ханмун, то есть, действительно, китайский вэньянь, перековерканный под корейское произношение. То есть это вообще не корейский. Хотя в современном корейском очень много ханмунной лексики, тексты, целиком состоящие из ханмуна, кореец (если он специально не учил ханмун, например, в монастырской школе) ни за что не поймет (тут дело еще и в том, что отдельные ханмунные слова в современном корейском встраиваются в корейскую грамматику и синтаксис, то есть обрастают суффиксами, в то время как в полностью ханмунном тексте их нет, т.к. китайский язык - изолирующий, а корейский - агглютинирующий). Другая загвоздка в том, что в корейском языке отсутствуют тона, а поэтому разные китайские слова одинаково звучат по-корейски, отличаясь только в иероглифическом написании (которого, опять же, большинство корейцев не знают).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А вы не думаете, что для практики развернутых тантрических садхан (а не кратких версий) необходимо понимать что делаешь?
> И если такие практики читать на тибетском и на русском, это не на 10 минут больше, а практически в два раза, учитывая, что на русском читать все таки дольше.
> Если садхана занимает 40-60 минут, значит её делете 80 мин, из них 20-30 мин чтение непонятных слов.
> Это нормально?


Именно с этой целью оббычно такие садханы предваряются учением в течении как минимум недели. Поясните пожалуйста, как вы сможете вместить в русский перевод внешний внутренний и тайный смысл тантры без искажения сути? Единственный выход, который я вижу - дать 3 перевода и читать их одновременно  :Smilie:

----------

куру хунг (07.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это замечательно, и пример с языком дакинь только подчеркивает какая ответственность для переводчика написание молитв и садхан на русском.


Ну я даже более того скажу, у ЧННР в цикле Лонгсал, разъяснения приведены в переводе. В то же время во время практики они читаются на тибетском (хотя подстрочник внизу прописан).

----------

куру хунг (07.10.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ПОЯСНЕНИЯ К СОВЕРШЕНИЮ ПОДНОШЕНИЙ
> Тензин Вангьял Ринпоче 
> "Мы делаем песчаную мандалу местного духа, небольшое священное пространство, где все местные духи связаны. Это – прибежище."


Дорогой Дондуп, в очередной раз убедительно вас прошу прочесть английский вариант, а не корявый перевод. В противном случае вы поедете на прибежище (ритрит) к Учителю и будете с ним читать духовное упражнение (садхану)

И читайте пожалуйста не через строчку:

" Первые гости — это *полностью просветленные существа*: *будды и бодхисаттвы, просветленные учителя*. Сюда же относятся личные божества (йидам), полностью просветленные богини (кандро) и все существа, свободные от неведения и обладающие совершенством пяти мудростей. Этими гостями мы не распоряжаемся. Мы не велим им что-то делать, а просим их благословений.

Первых гостей всегда приглашают в практике медитации. Этим существам мы поклоняемся, когда выполняем простирания, и *в них мы принимаем прибежище*"

" Гости второго уровня — обычно *не полностью просветленные существа, но, тем не менее, могущественные. Это существа мира богов, существа из свиты главных божеств, охранителей и защитников Дхармы*. В число вторых гостей могут входить могущественные существа из любого мира бытия. Согласно западной традиции такими могущественными существами считаются ангелы, встреча с которыми обычно пугает, — их тоже можно было бы причислить ко вторым гостям. Кроме того, сюда можно отнести духов, связанных с планетами. На Западе о планетах не думают как о существах, но они существа: Луна — воплощение живого существа, равно как и Солнце, и другие небесные тела.

Во многих практиках исцеления пользуются помощью второй группы гостей, и *мы обращаемся с ними уважительно и почтительно*. "

----------

куру хунг (07.10.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> Китайский канон написан на классическом китайском. Современный разговорный китайский, байхуа, стал развиваться только в XX веке. Хотя переводы сутр на байхуа я видел.


Вы неправильно меня понял: когда китайцы стали переводить сутры, они перевели их на современных для них китайский, а могли оставить на санскрите (чтоб не потерять воздействие )).

----------


## Враджа

> Именно с этой целью оббычно такие садханы предваряются учением в течении как минимум недели. Поясните пожалуйста, как вы сможете вместить в русский перевод внешний внутренний и тайный смысл тантры без искажения сути? Единственный выход, который я вижу - дать 3 перевода и читать их одновременно


А как вы в слово абракадабра сможете вместить внешний, внутренний и тайный смысл тантры?
3х переводов может нехватить, под каждым надо подстрочник, чтобы подглядывать.
И вообще я пас. Какие-то бесполезные споры, лучше решить как лучше переводить, все равно же все понимают, что переводить надо.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Местами да. А теперь отгадайте что за мантра

возрастают долголетие и процветание, обретаем защиту от всех препятствий, несчастий, опасностей и вредоносных сил, обретаем сиддхи четырех деяний, обретаем реализацию божества, обретаем счастье и благо.  :Big Grin:

----------

Марица (08.10.2010)

----------


## Враджа

Вы опять о том же.
Конкретно я говорил о преводах в длинных садханах - длинных молитв к учителям линии передачи с просьбой о благословении, прибежища, бодхичитты, мандалы, семичастной молитвы, описание визуализации, посвящение заслуг.
В коротких садханах, как и в садханах ННР, ИМХО переводить просто нечего.
Тем более если ННР подробно коментирует каждое слово в этой садхане.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Скорее всего молитва. К слову сказать встречал ее где-то прописанной и в виде прозы. По смыслу был текст был таким же.


сейчас гантенговцы читают текст "гуруйога семистрочной *молитвы* "ниспадение дождя благословления" ............" , или тиб текст : цхиг бдун *гсол ъдебс* данг ъбрел баъи бла маъи рнал ъбйор бйин рлабс чхар ъбебс.....
перевод Коли Ахмерова

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> в садханах ННР, ИМХО переводить просто нечего.


 :Big Grin:  А вы хотя бы один том из Учения Лонгсал в руках держали?  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Ух, пусть уже тема закроется на благо ВЖС.

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.10.2010), Враджа (08.10.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

если еще раз вернуься к мантре Ваджрасаттвы то на удивление в книге Beyer Cult of Tara  обнаружил именно такой порядок 

*Сутошьё Мебхава
Ануракто Мебхава
Супошьё Мебхава...* с окончанием на А.
Beyer при этом ничего не пишет откуда взялся такой порядок и воспроизводит мантру как будто это обычный порядок в мантре

Чудны дела твои господи!

----------

Аким Иваныч (08.10.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Дорогой Дондуп, " - спасибо за такое обращение, а то я грешным делом подумал что при общении с представителями ДО ко мне будут обращаться исключительно  в оскорбительно-унизительном тоне при этом рассказывая про то какой мой ум темный и невежественный, а мне только хорошего хотят. После сегодняшнего дня вообще обсуждать здесь что -то расхотелось. 

Стоит отдохнуть от БФ - в реале никто из знакомых буддистов такого себе не позволял.
Да и мнение по обсуждаемым вопросам у моих друзей и знакомых и в ньингма и в гелуг совсем другое чем мнение большинства на БФ и по поводу переводов и по другим вопросам.

Поскольку никакой реакции кроме реакции Олега не последовало буду считать что друзей на БФ у меня нет.

Игорю персонально - и всем остальным - пожелания счастья, здоровья и всего самого наилучшего.
Постараюсь в ближайшее время здесь не появляться.

----------

Yeshe_Damo (08.10.2010), Джигме (08.10.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Я всецело и открыто поддерживаю позицию Дондупа относительно корректного ведения полемики без перехода на личности, и при всём уважении к участникам форума, считаю что каждый, кто переступает эту грань должен быть "наказан".

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы неправильно меня понял: когда китайцы стали переводить сутры, они перевели их на современных для них китайский, а могли оставить на санскрите (чтоб не потерять воздействие )).


А. Ну да. Переводить конечно нужно, но нужно хорошо переводить. И лучше всего, чтобы русские монахи и ламы этим занимались, я так думаю.

----------

